# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Proton vs DaVinci

## Epon59

Der Nächste bitte .....

Meine kurze Vorgeschichte:
Alter: 56 Jahre
2002-2008: Anstieg PSA von 1,9 auf 3,5. Daraufhin MRT ohne Befund
10/2013: PSA von knapp über 9. Akute Prostatitis, mit Antibiotikum behandelt, danach PSA knapp unter 8. Danach MRT (12/2013) mit Befund
2/2014: PSA 8,79
8/2014: PSA 7,3
2/2015: PSA 8,3, MRT mit Befund, "Tumor" leicht vergrößert
3/2015: Biopsie, 4 von 9 Stanzen positiv: 1 Stanze 60%, 1 Stanze 30%, 2 Stanzen 20%. Gleason-Score (3+4)7a

Erste Empfehlung von Urologe und Hausarzt: RPE. Bin dann zu Prof. Michel in die Uniklinik Mannheim, klare Empfehlung RPE mit DaVinci und einseitigem Nervenschnitt. Gesprächsdauer ca. 15 Min. inklusive Terminvereinbarung für OP

Durch eigene Recherchen im Netz bin ich auf die Protonentherapie gestoßen, zuerst Loma Linda und dann Rinecker in München. War letzte Woche bei Rinecker, bin für die Therapie geeignet. Empfohlen wird Tumorbestrahlung in 21 Sitzungen plus Lymphknoten in Leiste plus eingeschränkte Hormon mit 2 Depotspritzen für 6 Monate insgesamt (wg Empfehlungen aus S3 Leitlinien). Gesprächsdauer knapp über eine Stunde, ohne das Gespräch mit dem Patientenmanagement.

Habe bislang nur Positives über Protonen gehört, auch auf myprostate. Frage mich allerdings ob Lymphknoten unbedingt sein müssen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit festzustellen, ob sie befallen sind? Für mich ist es ein zweiteiliger Prozess, akut Tumor raus und dann langfristig "Heilungsprozess", wofür ich mir gerne alles erhalten möchte was dienlich ist, eben auch Lymphknoten.

Bestrahlung soll Ende April in München beginnen. Wäre schön, wenn ich vorab noch Infos bekommen könnte. Auch zur allgemeinen Einschätzung. 

Besten Dank schon mal vorab
Thomas

Edit: Macht es Sinn den Malignitätsgrad des Tumors auf Basis DNA weiter bestimmen zu lassen, gerade im Hinblick auf den Umfang der Therapie?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Thomas,

zur Protonentherapie kann ich nichts sagen. Da wird es hier im Forum andere Experten geben. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, Lymphknoten erst nach ihrer Entnahme auf Krebsbefall überprüft werden können. Bei der OP werden Dir ebenfalls die Lymphknoten entnommen, die befallen sein könnten. Nach der pathologischen Untersuchung des Gewebes wird man Dir sagen, ob Absiedlungen festgestellt worden sind, oder nicht. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Werner,

danke für deine Antwort. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird es einfach prophylaktisch empfohlen um die Heilungschancen zu verbessern. Aus 90% aufgrund der eigentlichen Therapie, in diesem Fall Bestrahlung, sollen 91% werden, indem man halt die Lymphknoten mitmacht. Im Hinblick auf die langfristige Heilung würde ich mir aber gerne funktionierende Dinge im Körper erhalten, denn ich hoffe durch eine gestärkte Immunabwehr im ganzheitlichen Sinne auf mind. 93% zu kommen.

Habe deshalb heute eine DNA-Zytometrie beantragt. Vlt hilft mir diese Typisierung meines Tumors bei der Entscheidung.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## lumberjack

> ... Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird es einfach prophylaktisch empfohlen um die Heilungschancen zu verbessern. Aus 90% aufgrund der eigentlichen Therapie, in diesem Fall Bestrahlung, sollen 91% werden, indem man halt die Lymphknoten mitmacht. Im Hinblick auf die langfristige Heilung würde ich mir aber gerne funktionierende Dinge im Körper erhalten, denn ich hoffe durch eine gestärkte Immunabwehr im ganzheitlichen Sinne auf mind. 93% zu kommen.
> 
> Habe deshalb heute eine DNA-Zytometrie beantragt. Vlt hilft mir diese Typisierung meines Tumors bei der Entscheidung.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht trägt folgendes zu deiner Information bei

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/428...ostatakarzinom

insbesondere

"Mit getrennten Untersuchungen der verschiedenen  Lymphabflusslokalisationen konnten die Autoren zeigen, dass bei 58  Prozent der Fälle positive Lymphknoten im Gebiet der hypogastrischen  (Arteria iliaca interna) Gefäße und in 19 Prozent nur dort zu finden  sind (2).  Ohne Entfernung des lymphatischen Gewebes entlang der Arteria iliaca  interna wären somit circa 20 Prozent der Patienten understaged, und  bei fast zwei Drittel der Patienten mit positiven Lymphknoten wären  solche zurückgelassen worden."
(Quelle: wie vor)

Die ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie kommt allerdings nur bei der offenen RPE in Frage.

Jack

----------


## Epon59

Danke Jack.

ich sitze jetzt genau dazwischen. PSA < 10, aber Gleason 7a und der Status gemäß Txxx wurde nicht bestimmt. Vlt gibt mir die DNA-Zytologie weitere Erkenntnisse. Ich würde ja noch die begleitende Hormonbehandlung machen. Hilft die denn auch im Hinblick auf einen möglichen Befall der Lymphknoten?

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Epon 

Die DNA-Zytometrie gibt dir keine weiteren Hinweise, da Du dich ja bereits
für eine radikale Therapie entschlossen hast. DNA-Zytometrie mag dienen als
Entscheidungsgrundlage, ob man bei peridiploidem Befund auf eine aktive
Überwachung eingehen wolle, oder bei Mehrfachploidien nicht doch lieber zur
OP oder Bestrahlung greifen sollte.

in der Frage ob OP oder Bestrahlung spielt auch viel Glaubenszeug mit rein.
Man sagt, die seien in etwa gleichwertig. Wer gerne Bescheid weiss über die
wahre Aggressivität seines Krebses und die Nah-Metastasierung, wählt die
OP. Ob dieses Wissen hilfreich sei oder nicht, weiss man dann hinterher.

Ob es sich lohne, zu Rinecker zu fahren, statt sich regional einer IMRT mit
Gammastrahlen zu unterziehen, ist zumindest zweifelhaft, denn auch bei der
Protonentherapie wird ein 'Sicherheitsrand' um die Prostata, also Teile
von Darm und Blase, mitbestrahlt. So zumindest legte das unser leider
abhandengekommener Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmidt dar.

Was die Wirkung einer adjuvanten Hormontherapie angeht, tritt die Synergie,
falls überhaupt, nur dort ein, wo die Strahlen auch hingekommen sind. Wenn 
Du die Lymhbahnen mitbestrahlen lässt, mag es helfen, doch wozu bei
diesem Flächenbombardement die ach so präzisen Protonenstrahlen?

Carpe diem
Konrad

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Thomas,

mein Mann ist genauso alt wie Du und bekam letzten Dezember die Diagnose Prostatakrebs, nach Biopsie Gleason 7a. Zudem erbliche Vorbelastung (Vater hatte mit 65 Prostatakrebs und eine RP).
Wir haben auf Empfehlung Kontakt mit der Charité Berlin aufgenommen, hatten ein langes Telefonat mit Prof. Dr. Miller. Klare Aussage: Sie sind mit 56 Jahren zu jung für Experimente. In Ihrem Alter gibt es eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit, die OP. 
Wir haben gemeinsam entschieden, raus mit dem Teil. Ich denke, wir wurden schlagartig wach, als das erste Mal das Wort 'Krebs' fiel. Am 06.02.2015 dann die OP via Da Vinci in Berlin. Alles gut gelaufen, Katheter wurde nach 4 Tagen gezogen und mein Mann war sofort komplett kontinent. Wurde nach 5 Tagen entlassen. Es konnte auch beidseits nervenerhaltend operiert werden. Während der OP wurden einige Lymphen entnommen, noch im OP der Schnelltest gemacht, kein Befall. 
Die Entscheidung wird Dir leider niemand abnehmen können. Es ist -so oder so- eine Hammerdiagnose. Ich reagiere mittlerweile recht 'allergisch', wenn ich höre, ach Prostatakrebs ist ein 'guter' Krebs. Ich mach da keine Unterschiede, Krebs ist Krebs, es gibt da keinen guten. 
Du wirst jede Menge Meinungen finden, aber die sind eben alle subjektiv und jeder Einzelne hat sie eben irgendwann im stillen Kämmerlein für sich getroffen.
Ich wünsche Dir für Dich die richtige Entscheidung!

----------


## lumberjack

Leider unendlich viele.




> ..., ach Prostatakrebs ist ein 'guter' Krebs. Ich mach da keine Unterschiede, Krebs ist Krebs,...


Liebe Snoopy,

selbstverständlich steht es dir zu, keine Unterschiede zu machen. Sie bestehen aber, in allen denkbaren Varianten. Was für den einen Patienten der "goldene Weg" zur Heilung ohne spürbare Nebenwirkungen ist, ist für den anderen die Hölle mit raschem Therapieversagen incl. aller denkbaren Nebenwirkungen und das bei scheinbar gleichen Ausgangssituationen. Jeder Krebs ist etwas anders, insbesondere in Bezug auf den Nährboden, in dem er sich befindet.




> ..., es gibt da keinen guten.


Gut nicht unbedingt, jedoch derart, dass man ihn nicht radikal therapieren müsste. Umgekehrt gibt es viele, gerade junge Patienten, bei denen jedes zu lange abgewartete Jahr bzw. die falsche Therapie die Lebenserwartung deutlich senkt.

Jack

----------


## Epon59

@Konrad
Die bisherigen Ärzte haben mir aufgrund meines Status zu einem raschen Handeln geraten. Da der Tumor laut MRT noch vollständig eingekapselt ist, gehe ich da gerne mit. Und bei diesem radikalen Vorgehen wurden mir nur zwei Methoden benannt, eben Op oder Bestrahlung.

Den Sicherheitspuffer gibt es in der Tat bei den Protonen. Die Aufklärung zur Op dauerte 10 Minuten, beim Urologen sogar nur 5 Minuten am Telefon. Aussage war, aufgrund meines Alters und ansonsten sehr guten Konstitution alles easy, mögliche Komplikationen nicht zu erwarten und wenn Impotenz dann gibt es gute Hilfsmittel. Die Aufklärung zu Protonen dauerte 1 Std, indem mir der Arzt zuerst einmal alle möglichen Nebenwirkungen aufgezeigt hat. Mit Angabe von Prozenten, mal 3% mal 10%. Demgegenüber steht aber auch die jeweilige Wahrscheinlichkeit von 97% oder 90% das nix passiert. Unterm Strich hat er selbst erwähnt, dass in einem Fall von bislang 800 die Behandlung abgebrochen werden musste. In den anderen Fällen die Nebenwirkungen teilweise unter den Werten blieben. Es kann zu Vernarbungen an den anliegenden Nerven kommen, diese könnten aber bspw mit homöopathischen Mitteln behandelt werden (meine Kenntnis, nicht Rinecker). Bei der Op geht nix mehr, wenn die mal raus sind. 

Du hast durchaus recht, mit dem Hinweis auf die Zielgenauigkeit. Wobei ich laienhaft das Risiko im Randbereich der Prostata höher einschätze als einen Befall der Lymphknoten. Insofern gehe ich diesen Sicherheitsbereich mit, zumal die Nerven dabei nicht dauerhaft geschädigt werden müssen. Den "Sonnenbrand" auf der Harnröhre sowie mögliche Belastungen am Enddarm werde ich hoffentlich vermeiden bzw. dann wegstecken.

Zu IMRT habe ich nix gefunden oder auch gehört. Weil es eben auch hieß, radikal angreifen. Verrückterweise war die einzige positive Meinung zu Protonen von einem Chefradiologen eines Krankenhauses. Werde dort diesbezüglich nochmal nachfragen.

Habe noch nirgends über langfristige Probleme dabei gelesen. Die wenigen Berichte über Rinecker sind auch erst fünf Jahre alt, was die selbst betonen. Ist aber eher im Hinblick auf de eigentliche Heilungsquote wichtig als für die akuten Nebenwirkungen. In Amerika gibt es eine "Selbsthilfegruppe" Brotherhood of the balloon die bspw aus Loma Linda schon Erfahrungen von über 15 Jahre haben. Auch da nix Gegenteiliges. 

@Snoopy
Es gibt keinen guten Krebs, aber doch deutliche Unterschiede in den Auswirkungen. Und da würde ich schon auch sagen, haben wir noch Glück gehabt. Auch hier wieder meine zweigeteilte Vorgehensweise. Zunächst die Beseitigung des Tumors und dann die langfristige Heilung. Heisst für mich Ernährungsumstellung (habe ich schon begonnen und ganz nebenbei innerhalb von drei Wochen 3 Kilo abgenommen, obwohl ich vorher schon sportlich war), Meditation und Psychotherapie. Ein Teil in der Krebsentstehung besteht leider auch darin, wie wir mit unseren Gefühlen umgehen oder wie pfleglich wir uns selbst gegenüber sind. Mein Bruder hat seit über einem Jahr ordentliche Probleme beim Wasserlassen und nach Bekanntgabe meiner Biopsie eine akute Prostatitis. Obwohl die gleiche genetische Disposition, zum Glück nur diese Beschwerden. Ist aber auch ein ganz anderer Gefühlsmensch, lässt es nämlich raus. Was ich bspw von mir nicht behaupten kann, gelte immer als sehr beherrscht und die Leute bewundern mich wegen meiner Ruhe. Von wegen. Aber der ProstataCa gibt uns wenigstens die Chance dazu. Drücke euch ebenfalls die Daumen für einen weiterhin guten Verlauf.

Danke für den Austausch
Thomas

----------


## Snoopy1958

Ich gehe da absolut konform mit Euch! Nur habe ich leider eben oft das Gefühl, dass speziell der Prostatakrebs 'klein' geredet wird und dies ganz besonders von Unbetroffenen.
Und es ist einfach eine ernstzunehmende Erkrankung. Immerhin wird bei der OP ein für den Mann ganz wichtiges Organ entnommen, ähnlich wie bei einer Frau, wenn die Gebärmutter oder/ und Eierstöcke entfernt werden müssen. Mitte 50 (oder eben auch jünger) ist einfach auch ein echt 'blödes' Alter.
Mein Mann ist ebenfalls in psychologischer Betreuung, war immer viel Rad gefahren. Leider bringt er allerdings noch eine Menge anderer Grunderkrankungen mit. 
Mit der Diagnose hat sich einfach ein dunkler Schatten in Lebens geschlichen, den man nicht mehr los wird. Die Angst vor Neuerkrankung, Rezidiven, etc. ist einfach allgegenwärtig. 
Wir sind endlich nun auf dem Weg der Besserung, leider gab es bei uns postoperative Probleme (eben wegen der Grunderkrankungen). Die RP mittels Da Vinci ist reibungslos und wirklich gut gelaufen.  
Daumen sind auch für Dich fest gedrückt!!!

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Thomas

Wie es scheint, hast Du dich bereits für die Protonen entschieden.
Rinecker bestrahlt 'Kunden', denen er ein sehr teures Produkt
verkaufen will. Da ist es klar, dass die Beratung umfassend
sein muss, wie wenn Du ein Luxusauto kaufen möchtest. 
Beschämend für ein öffentliches Krankenhaus ist es hingegen,
wenn die Beratung grad mal schnodderige 15 Minuten dauert,
wohl weil der Patient lediglich als 'Fall' und eben nicht auch als
Kunde angesehen wird. Obwohl man Dir dort durchaus keinen
Gebrauchtwagen andrehen will, scheint man sich so zu verhalten.

Falsch sind Protonen sicher nicht, ebensowenig, wie es mein
damaliger Entscheid für die RPE war.

Ob Lymphknoten mitbestrahlen oder nicht?
Dazu gibt es sicherlich Evidenz, die Dir der Strahlemann darlegen kann. 
Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum Evidenz zu IMRT nicht auch auf das
Scanning mit Protonen anwendbar sein sollte.

Es gibt drei mögliche Fälle:

-  Du hast befallene Lymphknoten, die allesamt im kleinen Becken
liegen und damit von der Bestrahlung vollständig erfasst werden.
Mit Bestrahlung: Volltreffer!
Ohne Bestrahlung: PSA wird wieder steigen.

- Du hast keine befallenen Lymphknoten, was bei GS 7 durchaus
möglich sein kann. Dann hast Du eine unnötige Strahlendosis
abbekommen, was man aber einigermassen gut wegzustecken scheint.
Ohne Bestrahlung wäre dies der bestmöglich gezielte Fall.

- Du hast befallene Lymphknoten, von denen sich zumindest einzelne
ausserhalb des Strahlenfeldes befinden. Dann wird der PSA nach der
Therapie wieder steigen, egal, ob mit oder ohne Bestrahlung.

Das Dumme ist, dass ein PSMA-PET im Vorfeld zwar anzeigen könnte,
dass Metastasen da sind, aber es kann sie niemals ausschliessen.
Was im PET leuchtet, findet zumeist auch ein Korrelat im hinterlegten
CT oder MRT. Sah  ein guter Radiologe in einem vorgängigem MRT keine 
vergrösserten Lymphknoten, ist es unwahrscheinlich, solche mit dem PET 
zu finden.


Therapieentscheide in unserem Fach sind nun mal Casino.
Ich wünsch Dir bessere Karten, als ich sie hatte mit sehr ähnlichen
Werten vor der Therapie. Mir hätte der Urologe alle 25 oder 40 per
offener RPE auffindbaren Knoten rausnehmen können, oder ich hätte
mich für eine Bestrahlung samt Lymphabflussbahnen entscheiden
können, ich wär jetzt genau gleich weit. 
Der Uro nahm aber nur zweie, beide waren befallen, wie auch unter 
anderen jener der in [4] so hübsch bunt leuchtet. 
Der wäre ohnehin weder Stahl noch Strahl zugänglich gewesen. 
Tja, schlechte Karten halt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Epon59

@Konrad,

die Ignoranz der Ärzte ist schon enorm. Bei einem Schnupfen kann ich noch damit leben, aber bei solch einer Diagnose ist es erschreckend. Die Mitteilung über den Befund meiner Biopsie sowie die daraus resultierende Empfehlung für eine RPE erfolgte durch meinen Urologen sogar in Form eines 5-minütigen Telefonates. Da hat sich die Uni-Klinik schon enorm angestrengt. Dennoch ärgert es mich masslos, dass man mir keine Infomöglichkeit über Bestrahlungen gegeben hat, obwohl die Uni Heidelberg sogar über ein Protonengerät verfügt. Dann zahle ich gerne mehr und fühle mich von Anfang an gut betreut. Wobei eine Op mit DaVinci und Chefarztunterbringung wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz billig sein wird.


Trotz der Werbung seitens Rinecker hat mir der Arzt doch deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass es mit der Akutmassnahme alleine nicht getan sein wird. Das deckt sich auch mit der Meinung meiner Homöophatin. Deshalb auch mein Ansinnen, weg mit dem Tumor und darüber hinaus so viel erhalten wie geht. Eben auch bei den Lymphknoten. Bislang habe ich in den meisten Fällen mit vergleichbaren Werten gelesen, dass bei deren Entnahme kein Befall gefunden wurde. Wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nur die Überlegung, wie gravierend könnte sich im Nachhinein ein Befall herausstellen vs der zukünftigen Abwehrstärke meines Immunsystems. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich mich schlussendlich entscheiden werde. Habe eine DNA-Zytometrie beantragt und hoffe, dass das Staging bei Rinecker noch irgendeinen Aufschluss bieten kann.  

@Snoopy,

meine spontane Entscheidung war auch DaVinci. Mit dem neuen Kenntnisstand ziehe ich auch aus mentalen Gründen die Bestrahlung vor. Ich habe registriert, dass ich eine Erkrankung habe, der Begriff Krebs ist aber noch nicht angekommen. Vlt kommt er nie, zumindest habe ich seit dem offiziellen Befund jede Nacht gut geschlafen. Der Prof in Mannheim fand das toll, denn dies wäre die beste Einstellung für die spätere Heilung. Und da ich immer gerne gekämpft bzw. mich Herausforderungen gestellt habe, sehe ich da bei den Protonen mehr Chancen für mich. Bei einer Op würde ich mich zu hilflos fühlen. Wie gesagt, eine reine Einstellungsgeschichte, ob sie richtig ist, weiss ich nicht.  

Will mal über myprostate bzw. die amerikanische Brotherhood bei Betroffenen nachfragen. Oder es kann mir hier schon jemand antworten.

Thomas

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... wie gravierend könnte sich im Nachhinein ein Befall herausstellen vs der zukünftigen Abwehrstärke meines Immunsystems.


Dein Immunsystem hat DIE EINE ZELLE, die am Anfang deiner Erkrankung lag, 
nicht erkennen können. Wie sollte es nun mit Milliarden solcher als körpereigen
erkannter Zellen umgehen können?
Ohne eine spezifische Immuntherapie wird das nichts. Und diese Therapien
verzeichnen grad mal Anfangserfolge, sind bei uns aber noch kaum zu haben.
Es ist Zukunftsmusik, sich auf gezielt gestärkte Abwehrkraft zu verlassen.
Du kannst nur mit den derzeit gegebenen Mitteln handeln, alles Andere ist
Hoffnung und Glaube. Das hat noch niemandem gegen die Krankheit geholfen 
(womit ich nicht gesagt habe, es helfe nicht manchem im Umgang damit).

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Epon59

> Es ist Zukunftsmusik,


Darauf war es auch gemünzt. Eine absolute Heilungsgarantie gibt keine Methode, die Arbeit an und für sich selbst bleibt uns wohl nicht erspart. Deswegen auch zunächst meine Entscheidung für eine radikale Therapie mit der größtmöglichen Erhaltungschance für später. Vlt ist man in fünf Jahren so weit, dass man mit Immuntherapien dem ganzen begegnen kann. Damit könnte sich auch das Opthema nach bestrahlung von selbst erledigen. Aber noch besser, ich brauche weder das eine noch das andere in Zukunft. So oder so eine bescheidene Situation heute, aber ich muss etwas tun. Auch für langfristig und da kommt es mir schon auf meine Immunabwehr an. 

Während meiner Recherche zu dem Thema bin ich auch auf eine Studie aus Amerika gestossen. Stammt von Dr. Orbish, war glaube ich die Califonia University. Obwohl mein Hausarzt ihn persönlich kennt, konnte/wollte er mir nicht mehr darüber verraten. Aber dort ist es über einen Zeitraum von 6 Monaten gelungen, bei Patienten mit ungefähr meinem Satus durch Ernährungsumstellung, Änderung Lebenswandel und Meditation eine Wirkung auf Ebene der gene zu erzielen. Die Gene, deren Proteine zur Abwehr von Tumorerkankungen dienen, wurden schütteten mehr davon aus und bei den genen, die für das Wachstum von Tumoren beitragen, ging es nach unten. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Leider weiss ich nicht, wie es nach den 6 Monaten weiter ging. Aber es ist schon mal ein Ansatz, hätte nie gedacht, dass man bei den Genen derart einwirken kann. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Thomas,




> ...Therapie mit der größtmöglichen Erhaltungschance für später.


was meinst du damit genau?





> ...bin ich auch auf eine Studie aus  Amerika gestossen.
> ...Leider weiss ich nicht, wie es nach den 6  Monaten weiter ging. Aber es ist schon mal ein Ansatz, hätte nie  gedacht, dass man bei den Genen derart einwirken kann.


Deine Diagnose ist eindeutig. Du solltest dich an dem orientieren, wie es für dich nach 6 Monaten weitergehen kann.

Jack

----------


## Epon59

Jack,

ich hatte bislang Glück mit meinem Körper, kein Bruch, kein Riss und alle Innereien sind auch noch vorhanden. Insofern möchte ich so viel als möglich davon weiterhin erhalten für die nächsten Jahre. Eben auch für den langfristigen Heilungsprozess. Wenn mir durch eine Op Teile davon heraus genommen werden, weiss ich nicht wie ich damit umgehen würde. Solange ich eben auch Alternativen habe. Will damit nix gegen Ops sagen, dies muss jeder selbst mit sich ausmachen und die Mentalitäten sind gewiss recht unterschiedlich. 

Gerade weil es für mich nach sechs Monaten weitergehen muss, finde ich diese Studie hoch interessant. Wie gesagt, es war mir absolut neu, dass wir mehr oder weniger bewusst die Proteinausschüttung unserer Gene beeinflussen können. Stimmt mich optimistisch für den weiteren Verlauf und auch deshalb möchte ich keine Op.

Zumal es heute gute Nachrichten aus München gab. Ich hatte eine Frage per Mail gestellt und prompt einen Anruf bekommen. Alle Achtung. Lymphknoten werden wohl sinnvollerweise bestrahlt, allerdings regenerieren die guten Zellen auch hier recht schnell und lediglich die Krebszellen, sofern überhaupt vorhanden, würden abgeschossen werden. Meine Befürchtung, dass ich dann tote Lymphknoten in mir habe, trifft wohl nicht zu. Und die zweite gute Nachricht, trotz der S3 Leitlinie gibt es keine Hormonbehandlung, macht keinen Sinn, wenn der Tumor weg ist. Ist zwar ein Widerspruch zur ersten Aussage, so rum kann ich aber sehr gut damit leben. Heißt auch, nach der Bestrahlung (21 Tage) ist Schluss.  Und zu guter Letzt gibt es jetzt auch noch die Möglichkeit den Enddarm gegen die Bestrahlung zu schützen. Mehr Infos dazu bekomme ich noch. Klingt immer besser.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Epon,
Bin im RPTC in München gewesen,
am 26.02.2015 war ich mit der Therapie durch  :L&auml;cheln: 

Erste "echte" aussage fähige Ergebnisse PSA Wert werden nach einer Bestrahlung immer frühestens nach 3.Monaten gemessen und beurteilt !
Dein Gleason-Score von (3+4)7a ist rel. Aggressiv, meiner war jedoch noch höher (4+4)8a bei einem PSA Wert von 17 bis 21 !!
Die Therapie über Protonen ist mit Sicherheit die *Beste
*
Eine Prostata die "rausoperiert" worden ist, ist nie wieder zu ersetzen !! weg ist weg .. SOrrY...

dabei ist es doch völlig unerheblich mit welcher Methode ! (alleine die Nebenwirkungen !)

Von der DaVinci Methode halte ich bei der Radikalen Entfernung eher am wenigstens, deswegen der Vergleich zu einer Strahlentherapie geht nun schon mal gar nicht.
Also wenn eine OP überhaupt dann natürlich die "normale" !!.

Der Chirurg (wenn es ein richtig guter ist) hat dabei mit Sicherheit die bessere Übersicht, kann direkt in der OP noch entscheiden, ob das Nervengewebe, umliegendes Gewebe sicherheitshalber auch noch entfernt werden sollte, bei DaVinci via. OP Roboter ist das vermutlich eher Spekulativ !
Das unerwünschte Karzinom Gewebe wird dabei über rel. kleine Öffnungen sozusagen in "Einzelteilen" herausgezerrt zumindest habe ich es so verstanden,
anyway ... eine Prostata Entfernung steht nur dann zur Debatte wenn es nicht mehr anders geht !! ist meine Meinung dazu ! und ist immer das letzte Mittel !!

Übrigens: wenn du 3 Kilo abgenommen hast: meinen Glückwunsch, ansonsten bleibt es eher beim "Glauben",
solange nicht eindeutig erforscht worden ist, wodurch der Prostata Krebs entstanden ist ......
einzig was man richtig darüber weiss, das er ev. vererbt worden ist, auch das Sexuelle Verhalten spielt da anscheinend eine Rolle (in jedem Lebensalter anders)

Bei der Protonen Therapie in München wird die Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten standard mäßig mit und prophylaktisch durchgeführt um das Risiko des Rezidiv zu minimieren !!
dabei darfst du natürlich nie den "Glaubensfehler"  begehen und % als Heilungsstatistiken zusammen zählen !!

In meiner Logik ist die Behandlung über die Protonen Bestrahlung einfach das beste und Optimalste:

Optimale Voraussetzung dabei:
Kein Austreten des Tumors aus der Kapsel !
Keine Metastasen erkennbar ! 
Trifft ja bei uns beiden zu  :L&auml;cheln: 
 Die Notwendigen Untersuchungen für diese Diagnostik dazu (um das Sicherzustellen) würde ich auch in München durchführen lassen:
http://www.mri.tum.de/node/286
1. Knochen Szintigraphie
2. PET / CT
Die Ergebnisse werden direkt dann im RPTC ausgewertet und beurteilt !

übrigens: Die Protonen Strahl Genauigkeit im RPTC München liegt bei kleiner 1 mm. ! (Aussage RPTC)
Über eine dabei begleitende "Hormonspritze" solltest du dort nochmal nachfragen !
ob die wirklich hilfreich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln ! ist aber nur meine Private Meinung da ich kein Medizinmann bin !

Die "Bestrahlungspräzision wird dabei aber nur durch eine Implantation von kleinen "Goldmarkern" erreicht und der entsprechenden "Körperfixierung" vor jeder Bestrahlung.
Bei der Protonen Bestrahlung Sitzung kommst du in den sogenannten Behandlungsbereich "Gantry",
du liegst dabei auf einer Art motorisch justier barem "Behandlungstisch" in einer sogenannten Moulage (für dich angepasst) zu 100% Fixiert.
In diesem Zustand wird dann vor jeder Therapie Sitzung eine Röntgen Aufnahme gestartet, damit die genaue aktuelle  Position der "Prostata" erkannt wird,
dann erst wird die Protonen Bestrahlung durchgeführt !

Zusätzlich zum erkannten Tumor Gewebe wird ein sogenannter "Saum" = Sicherheitsbereich mit bestrahlt !
Soweit in der Kürze meine Beschreibung .... dazu.

Wo du dich behandeln lässt, ist natürlich letztlich deine eigene Entscheidung !
Ich würde derzeit in jedem Fall nach München gehen ! nicht nach Heidelberg !

Zur Zeit sind die Holländer auch dabei so etwas supermodernes zu bauen, wird aber noch eine Weil gehen !
Die Schweiz wäre übrigens auch noch ein Möglichkeit,
die haben übrigens den Maschinen bau der gigantischen und hochpräzisen Gantrys auch in München durchgeführt !
Das RPTC in München ist übrigens moderner wie die in den USA Loma Linda !!

Wenn du AOK versichert bist, auch kein Problem.
Die AOK Bayern bildet dazu Hilfe Stellung für Patienten in anderen Bundesländern an !

Ich hoffe das ich dich nun bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung unterstützt habe
Gruss und Viel Glück / Gesundheit  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Therapie über Protonen ist mit Sicherheit die *Beste
> *
> Die Schweiz wäre übrigens auch noch ein Möglichkeit


Nein, im Gegensatz zu Rinecker ist das PSI eine Forschungsanstalt.
Da werden nur solche Patienten behandelt, die ohne 
Protonentherapie nicht behandelbar wären oder die mit der
Protonentherapie _erhebliche_ Vorteile gewinnen. Augen, Hirn, Kinder ....

http://www.psi.ch/protontherapy/klinische-erfahrung#

Das ist bei PCa nicht der Fall. In den Achzigern haben
die mal einige Prostatapatienten bestrahlt, und eine weitere kleine
Studie für ausgewählte Fälle scheint angedacht, seit das neue, nur für 
die Medizin gebaute Zyklotron und die Gantry 2 in Betrieb gingen. 
Mehr ist da nicht.

----------


## nokurae

> Nein, im Gegensatz zu Rinecker ist das PSI eine Forschungsanstalt.


Das PSI ist wie von dir richtig bemerkt mehr eine Forschungsanstalt  :Stirnrunzeln: )
aus einem einfachen Grunde: Weil es zum Uni Klinikum gehört !
Dort wird wie der Name bereits sagt "nur" geforscht und diverse Therapie Möglichkeiten miteinander verglichen und behandelt z.b.
"*Protonen*" Strahl Therapie mit "*Photonen*" Strahl Therapie, wie z.b. "Cyperknife" Methodik und andere !,

es werden dort auf Anfrage auch Therapien durchgeführt und vor Ort entscheiden welche die bessere für den jeweiligen Patienten ist !
Deswegen verfügen die dort auch nicht (Anzahl Patienten) über die Erfahrungswerte des RPTC in München  :L&auml;cheln:  bei alleinigen Protonen Strahl Therapien.

[/QUOTE]
Das ist bei PCa nicht der Fall. In den Achzigern haben
die mal einige Prostatapatienten bestrahlt, und eine weitere kleine
Studie für ausgewählte Fälle scheint angedacht, seit das neue, nur für 
die Medizin gebaute Zyklotron und die Gantry 2 in Betrieb gingen. 
Mehr ist da nicht.[/QUOTE]
Exakt !
Übrigens: Gerade in München ist die Zielgruppe (neben PCa) die Kinder + Augen (durch den Tumor eingeklemmte Sehnerven) + Hirn Tumore !
Im RPTC arbeiten die dort inzwischen mit insgesamt 5 !! Gantrys, nur eine davon ist statisch !
Der Jüngste Patient war gerade mal knapp 3 Jahre alt, der Älteste bereits über 80 !!

Noch etwas wichtiges zu wissen:
Die Protonen Bestrahlung ist sozusagen eine "3D" Bestrahlung, dadurch kann jeder Punkt "Zielgenau" im Körper mit möglichst wenig neben Schädigungen der umliegenden Organe erreicht werden ! der Tumor wird dadurch Optimal in seiner "Lebensfähigkeit (Zelle-Teilung) vernichtet !
natürlich gab und gibt es auch hier Nebenwirkungen die verschieden ausfallen können.
Bei mir war es eine Harnentzündung und Magen u.Darm Reizungen die jedoch zur Zeit bei mir wieder langsam verschwinden

Die wichtigste Einschränkung die es natürlich auch gibt (es gibt keine Wunder) :
Tumore in beweglichen Organen können leider nicht behandelt werden !! , wie Darmkrebs ...
Ausnahme "Lungenkrebs" ist anscheinend trotzdem Möglich ......

Gruss und G8

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Nokurae,

danke für für deinen kleinen Bericht. Leider sind die Erfahrungsberichte über die Protonen immer noch etwas rar umso erfreulicher wenn sich dann jemand meldet.

Mein Update: Ich war diese Woche zu den finalen Untersuchungen in München. Das MRT Staging brachte zum Glück keine weiteren  Befunde, also keine Metastasen und Befall der LK, soweit eben hier erkennbar. Da ich gestern zudem das Ergebnis meiner DNA Zytometrie bekommen habe, ist Typ B, bin ich doch sehr zuversichtlich, dass der Tumor lokal begrenzt ist. Bin trotzdem ein kleiner Feigling und werde mir die LK mit bestrahlen lassen, das Risiko wird mit 18% angegeben und das ist mir doch zu hoch. Am Donnerstag geht es los. 

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war. Ein sehr guter Freund wurde vor zwei Jahren in Hamburg total operiert und rennt heute leicht konfus mit deutlich gestiegenem PSA durch die Welt. Solch einen Bericht habe ich bislang noch nicht über Protonen gelesen. Und das Brennen in der Harnröhre oder möglichen kurzzeitigen Durchfall werde ich schon irgendwie überstehen, falls es überhaupt auftritt. Wird mit Ibuprofen behandelt, kann also nicht so schlimm sein. Begleite die Bestrahlung zudem mit homöopathischen Mitteln, vlt tragen sie ja auch dazu bei, dass die Nebenwirkungen ausbleiben oder sehr gering sind.

Dazu gehört auch meine Ernährungsumstellung. Sie heilt keinen Krebs, trägt aber hoffentlich zur Stärkung meines Immunsystems bei. Und das wäre mein Beitrag um Rezidive zu verhindern. Auf jeden Fall fühle ich mich damit wohl und es schmeckt.

Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass ich gestern die Absage meiner Krankenversicherung bekommen habe. Werde das Geld vorlegen und mit dem Vorstand ins Gefecht gehen.

Beste Grüße 
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Epon,

Na dann viel Erfolg in München,
Sag bitte der Frau Zaric einen schönen Gruss von mir  :L&auml;cheln: 
Sag Ihr einfach: Ich bin der Patient mit der Frau aus Split / Kroatien  :Blinzeln: 

Ibuprofen wirkt in dem Zusammenhang als "Entzündungshemmer" und sehr gut geeignet um Harnblasen Entzündung (fall sie auftritt) in den Griff zu bekommen !
Vergiss aber auf keinen Fall vorher 1 Kapsel Pantoprazol 20 mg zu nehmen, damit das Ibu keine Magenprobleme bereitet,
 das ist eigentlich alles,
aber das wird dir in München eh nochmal mitgeteilt !

... und lass am besten die Finger weg von "homöopathischen Mitteln"
die Helfen erwiesener Maßen nur den Verkäufern und der Rest ist Glaube und Phantasie  :Stirnrunzeln: 
spende den Zaster lieber den "armen" in Afrika etc .... 
notfalls mir .. hehe .. kann dir gerne meine Bankverbindung geben ... lach ...

apropo Geld, darf ich fragen ob du etwa "Privatversichert" bist ?? hört sich irgendwie so an ?? !

Egal, Hauptsache die Behandlung ist erfolgreich !!
Gruss aus dem Wilden Süden RAE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das PSI ist wie von dir richtig bemerkt mehr eine Forschungsanstalt )
> aus einem einfachen Grunde: Weil es zum Uni Klinikum gehört !


Nein, mein Lieber, im Aargau gibt es kein 'Uniklinikum', und auch der Bund betreibt keines.
Man möge mir einen kurzen Exkurs zum PSI verzeihen:

Das Paul Scherrer Institut (PSI) in Villigen gehört zur ETH und ist aus der Kernforschung hervorgegangen. Es befasst sich heute mit einem breiten Spektrum von Nuklear- und Energietechnologien. Zur Nukleartechnologie gehören auch Partikelstrahlen, die in Zyklotronen erzeugt werden. Eines unter den Anwendungsgebieten solcher Strahlen ist die Medizin. Die Gantries am PSI sind Prototypen, deren innovative Technologien dann von der Industrie kommerzialisiert werden und nun weltweit im Einsatz stehen, so auch in München. Die Therapie von Patienten am PSI ist im Grunde ein Nebenprodukt. Das wird sich mit Gantry 3 ändern, die dann vom Unispital Zürich (USZ) betrieben wird. 
Mit Photonen-Bestrahlung beschäftigt man sich in Villigen nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

aber was die Schweizer so alles machen, ist auch ganz beachtlich -* hier* -

*"Nur Geduld! Mit der Zeit wird aus Gras Milch"*
(Unbekannt)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

die Schweizer Aktivitäten imponieren. Aus diesem Grund habe ich noch - *hier* - gelesen. Warum erwähnst Du in Deinem letzten Beitrag Photonen? Ging es nicht um Protonen? 

*"Kapital läßt sich beschaffen, Fabriken kann man bauen, Menschen muß man gewinnen"*
(Hans Christoph von Rohr)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

> Frau Zaric


Mache ich liebend gerne, diese Frau ist unbezahlbar. Fürchte nur, ich werde sie kaum zu Gesicht bekommen.




> homöopathischen Mitteln


Ein sehr guter Freund leidet seit knapp vier Jahren an einer extrem seltenen Form von Leukämie. Seine Ärzte haben ihn schon 3x totgesagt, von wegen die nächsten 14 Tage werden sie nicht überleben. Seine Frau/meine Homöopathin hat ihn immer wieder von der Schippe geholt. Sehr zur Überraschung der Mediziner in der Klinik, die sich mittlerweile aber sehr gut damit arrangiert haben. Davon ab, haben mir bspw Arnica und Rhus in der Vergangenheit schon sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Muss nicht jeder machen, ich werde es aber zur Unterstützung verwenden. 

Richtig, bin privat versichert. Zur gleichen Zeit sitzt ein AOK-Patient mit mir bei Rinecker, der kriegt sein Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Werde ein Foto von ihm dem Vorstand meiner Versicherung schicken.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Thomas

----------


## Hvielemi

@Harald
Photonen hatte ich erwähnt, weil Nokurae vermutete, die Forschung am PSI betreffe
den Vergleich von Protonen- und Photonen(LINAC)therapie. Wie schon gesagt,
ist die Protonentherapie nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Aktivitäten des PSI, von denen
die wenigsten mit Medizin zu tun haben. Die Protonentherapie ist dort angesiedelt,
weil man ein Zyklotron nicht eben mal so kauft und in irgendeinen Freien Raum
mit Bleitapete stellt wie einen LINAC. Zudem liegt der Schwerpunkt auf der 
Entwicklung neuer Technologien, und da ist die Vernetzung innderhalb dieser
vielseitigen Forschungsinstitution äusserst hilfreich.
Mit gutem Grund erstellt das Unispital Zürich seine Protonentherapie im
abgelegenen Villigen (Gantry 3), statt sich ein eigenes Zyklotron zu leisten.


Für eine _Prostatabestrahlung_ mit Protonen wende man sich dort hin, wo man
Geld verdienen will, egal ob es Dem Patienten Vorteile bringe, oder nicht.
Mit IMRT an einem LINAC kann eine moderne Protonen-Gantry bestimmt mithalten,
mehr nicht. Eine weite Anreise ist das kaum wert.

Wirklich schaden tut es nur dem Kostenträger  :L&auml;cheln: .

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Für eine _Prostatabestrahlung_ mit Protonen wende man sich dort hin, wo man
> Geld verdienen will, egal ob es Dem Patienten Vorteile bringe, oder nicht.
> Mit IMRT an einem LINAC kann eine moderne Protonen-Gantry bestimmt mithalten,
> mehr nicht. Eine weite Anreise ist das kaum wert.
> 
> Wirklich schaden tut es nur dem Kostenträger .


Hallo Konrad,

das möchte ich bestätigen, und der mich vor 8 Jahren per IGRT behandelnde Mannheimer Professor sah nur einen minimalen Vorteil von ca. 1% für die Protonen-Radiatio. Damals wurden mir etwas über 11.000  fakturiert, wobei der Zuschlag für die bildgesteuerte Behandlung bei nur 35 Sitzungen und durchgehender IMRT schon eingeschlossen war. Ich habe das bis heute nie bereit, weil ich bislang so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nehmen musste.

*"Unser Problem wird nicht sein, daß günstige Gelegenheiten für wirklich motivierte Menschen fehlen, sondern daß motivierte Menschen fehlen, die bereit und fähig sind, die Gelegenheiten zu nutzen"*
(Buck Rodgers)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Mit IMRT an einem LINAC kann eine moderne Protonen-Gantry bestimmt mithalten, mehr nicht. Eine weite Anreise ist das kaum wert. Wirklich schaden tut es nur dem Kostenträger.


Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Das RPTC ging im März 2009 in Betrieb. Gebaut wurde es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ab etwa 2004/2005. Dem ging sicher eine mehrjährige Planung voraus, die einen Vorteil der Protonenbestrahlung gegenüber _den damals verfügbaren Verfahren der Photonenbestrahlung_ sah, besonders bei der Präzision und den potenziellen Nebenwirkungen. Das damals fortschrittlichste Photonen-Verfahren war die dreidimensionale konformale Strahlentherapie (3D-CRT). Die mutet gegenüber den heute verfügbaren Photonen-Verfahren bis hin zum CyberKnife mittlerweile vorsintflutlich und grobschlächtig an. Heutige Photonen-(IMRT-)Bestrahlungsgeräte besitzen aufgrund der Bestrahlung aus fünf bis sieben Richtungen dieselbe Präzision (auf ~0,5 mm genau) und Nebenwirkungsarmut wie die Protonenbestrahlung. Potenzielle Schwachpunkte sind bei beiden Verfahren eher die Bestrahlungsplanung mit dem Schwerpunkt auf dem Schonen von Nachbarorganen und der Patient selbst. Ich glaube nicht, dass jedem Patienten klar ist, dass jede noch so kleine Bewegung das Behandlungsergebnis beeinträchtigt und die genannte Bestrahlungspräzision Makulatur werden lässt.
Ich halte angesichts der heute verfügbaren konventionellen Bestrahlungsverfahren das Hochjubeln der Protonenbestrahlung, wie es in jüngerer Zeit in den Medien (Gesundheitssendungen im Fernsehen) und auch hier im Forum zu beobachten ist, für ungerechtfertigt. Für weniger Geld, das zudem noch vollkommen von allen GKVn übernommen wird, bekommt man in zahlreichen herkömmlichen Bestrahlungszentren dasselbe Ergebnis.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo nokurae,



> Der Chirurg (wenn es ein richtig guter ist) hat dabei mit Sicherheit die bessere Übersicht, kann direkt in der OP noch entscheiden, ob das Nervengewebe, umliegendes Gewebe sicherheitshalber auch noch entfernt werden sollte, bei DaVinci via. OP Roboter ist das vermutlich eher Spekulativ !
> Das unerwünschte Karzinom Gewebe wird dabei über rel. kleine Öffnungen sozusagen in "Einzelteilen" herausgezerrt zumindest habe ich es so verstanden


Da hast Du mit Sicherheit einiges missverstanden. Vielleicht informierst Du Dich etwas besser, bevor Du solchen Unsinn verbreitest?

Ralf

----------


## nokurae

> Hallo nokurae,
> 
> Da hast Du mit Sicherheit einiges missverstanden. Vielleicht informierst Du Dich etwas besser, bevor Du solchen Unsinn verbreitest?
> Du darfst auch gerne in unsere schöne Stadt Tübingen vorbeikommen und dich über DaVinici informieren ! Dort gibt es sogar extra Führungen dazu,
> öffentlich so weit ich weis von Dr. Stenzel persönlich.
> 
> siehe auch: http://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/...smethoden.html
> 
> 
> Ralf


Der einzige Unsinn kommt gerade von dir !
Mische dich bitte nicht in Sachen ein mit denen du bis dahin selber noch nichts zu tun hattest ! oder betroffen warst !

_-  bekommt man in zahlreichen herkömmlichen Bestrahlungszentren__ dasselbe Ergebnis. -_

ist natürlich Unfug !

"_besitzen aufgrund der Bestrahlung aus fünf bis sieben Richtungen dieselbe Präzision (auf ~0,5 mm genau) und Nebenwirkungsarmut wie die Protonenbestrahlung_." 

Lustig ja RalfDm:
und schädigen dann die Restlichen Organe durch den gesamten Körper aus *5* bis *7* Richtungen und das *Superpräzise* jajaja ...

"_Ich glaube nicht, dass jedem Patienten klar ist, dass jede noch so kleine Bewegung das Behandlungsergebnis beeinträchtigt_"

Halte doch bitte die Patienten nicht für dumm !
Da du anscheinend wirklich keine Ahnung hast erkläre ich es dir:
- Vor jeder Bestrahlung wird der Patient genau darauf hingewiesen !!
- Der Patient wird vor jeder Behandlung in seine Moulage / Tisch mit 100 At sozusagen festgesaugt und damit fixiert
Wenn er sich dann dabei noch bewegen soll .. ist mir ein Rätsel ... und wenn doch, kann ihm keiner mehr helfen !

"_Für weniger Geld, das zudem noch vollkommen von allen GKVn übernommen wird, bekommt man in zahlreichen_ _herkömmlichen Bestrahlungszentren__ dasselbe Ergebnis_"

Woher willst du den das wissen ?

Mach du dein Forum hier, das ist gut für die betroffenen Menschen, aber lass bitte die Finger vom Inhalt.
Informiere dich vorher genau oder besuche am besten diese Kliniken !
Falls du mir jetzt hier den Mund verbieten willst .. hab kein Problem damit !

Gruss

----------


## Epon59

> das Hochjubeln der Protonenbestrahlung, wie es in jüngerer Zeit in den Medien (Gesundheitssendungen im Fernsehen) und auch hier im Forum zu beobachten ist,


Da muss ich einiges übersehen haben, wenn ich dran denke, wie zufällig ich auf die Protonentherapie gestoßen bin. Es würde mich eher freuen, wenn es deutlich mehr Berichte darüber gäbe.  




> Für weniger Geld


Warum nur kommen immer diese beiden Argumente auf den Tisch: zu teuer und zu wenig Erfahrung. Ich war ja sogar in einer renommierten Uni-Klinik und hatte schon einen Op-Termin. Kein Schwein hat mich jedoch darüber aufgeklärt, dass es in dieser Einrichtung auch andere Therapieformen gibt. Weil der Urologe eben auch nur seine Dollarzeichen in den Augen hat. Rinecker steht also nicht alleine da. Jedenfalls ziehe ich den Hut, den Dr. Rinecker hat immerhin jede Menge persönlicher Kohle in den Bau des Centers investiert. Im Gegensatz zu den Profs im weissen Kittel, die morgen locker weiterziehen, wenn sie mit der Kohle nicht mehr zufrieden sind. 

Ansonsten überzeugt mich schon der physikalische Unterschied zwischen Protonen und Photonen. Finde es schon charmanter, dass die Strahlen vor allem da wirken wo sie sollen und nicht einmal durch den ganzen Körper wandern. Ob wir Unterschiede merken, wer weiß, aber einen Tod muss ich sterben. Will noch anmerken, dass meine Prostata 50 ml umfasst und leichte Verkalkungen hat, somit laut meinem Urologen viele alternative Formen wie bspw Hifu ausscheiden. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

> @Harald
> Photonen hatte ich erwähnt, weil Nokurae vermutete, die Forschung am PSI betreffe
> den Vergleich von Protonen- und Photonen(LINAC)therapie. Wie schon gesagt,
> ist die Protonentherapie nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Aktivitäten des PSI
> Konrad


Sorry Konrad, ist mein Fehler, hab jetzt doch glatt das PSI mit dem HIT der Heidelberger Uni durcheinander gebracht,
ich hatte natürlich das HIT gemeint !

Gruss RAE

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Thomas,



> Da muss ich einiges übersehen haben


das scheint mir auch so, zum Beispiel diese Fundstellen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4027#post74027 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...onen#post75083 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...onen#post74027 
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf 

Ralf

----------


## Epon59

Danke für die Hinweise, kannte ich zum Teil wirklich noch nicht. Das Eheweib, vlt liest sie ja noch mit, spricht mir aus dem Herzen. Der Erlebnisbericht kommt mir vor wie ein Deja vu. Das Argument des Arztes/Journalisten bzgl des noch vorhandenen PSA-Wertes ist ja wirklich der größte Schwachsinn. Kein Mensch, und vor allem nicht die Ärzte bei Rinecker, spricht davon, dass der Wert nach Protonen auf Null geht. Angestrebt ist ein guter Wert im Normbereich. Die Drüse ist weiterhin da und produziert auch Flüssigkeit, was gut und gewünscht ist.

Die Kostendiskussion erschreckt mich zum Teil schon. Wie soll etwas Neues zum Standard werden, wenn es zunächst boykottiert wird. Wie war das damals mit den ersten Herztransplantationen. Hätte man in Südafrika nicht damit begonnen, säßen wir diesbezüglich vlt noch immer hintern Mond. Und sollen deshalb die Patienten, von denen in dieser Phase eh schon einiges abverlangt wird, etwa auch noch selbst bezahlen? Und wenn es dann zum Standard erklärt wird, gibt es die Therapie für alle auf lau? Äußerst innovationsfreundlich und nicht sehr zielführend.

Was soll man aber erwarten, von einer Branche, die es noch nicht einmal schafft eine groß angekündigte Studie namens Prefere mit Leben zu füllen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Der einzige Unsinn kommt gerade von dir !
> Mische dich bitte nicht in Sachen ein mit denen du bis dahin selber noch nichts zu tun hattest ! oder betroffen warst !
> 
> - bekommt man in zahlreichen herkömmlichen Bestrahlungszentren dasselbe Ergebnis. -
> 
> ist natürlich Unfug !
> 
> "besitzen aufgrund der Bestrahlung aus fünf bis sieben Richtungen dieselbe Präzision (auf ~0,5 mm genau) und Nebenwirkungsarmut wie die Protonenbestrahlung."
> 
> ...


@nokurae

Jetzt halte mal eine Weile die Luft an mit Deinem überheblichen Geschwätz. Ralf kennt sich als auch vom Prostatakrebs Betroffener womöglich ob seiner Erfahrungen ein klein wenig besser aus mit da Vinci etc.. Es wäre in der Tat besser, Du würdest mal eine Nachhilfestunde nehmen in Sachen netiquette.


*"Höflichkeit ist der Versuch, Menschenkenntnis durch gute Manieren zu mildern"*
(Jean Gabin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

alles was man von diesem Haudegen *nokurae* so erfährt ist dies: "seit 28.01.15 im RPTC München, hab inzwischen die 5 te Bestrahlung hinter mir." Sei gnädig mit ihm. Er schwebt über den Wolken von München und wird irgendwann wieder festen Boden unter die Füße bekommen.

*„Wer nicht kann, was er will, muss wollen, was er kann. Denn das zu wollen, was er nicht kann, wäre töricht.“*
(Leonardo da Vinci)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Carl70

Hallo,

da ich mich gerade sehr intensiv mit den verschiedenen Optionen befasst habe, ein paar kleinere Anmerkungen:

1. Unter allen Formen der Bestrahlung ist die Protonenbestrahlung die derzeit neueste und teuerste. Ob sie beim Prostatakrebs wirklich besser ist als andere Bestrahlungsformen, ist nicht bewiesen. Hierzu fehlen noch aussagekräftige Studien. Mehr kann man hierzu nicht sagen.

2. Die Da-Vinci-Operationsmethode ist neuer und teurer als die "klassische" Operation. Ob sie besser ist als andere Operationsarten, ist ebenfalls noch nicht bewiesen.

3. Ein Direktvergleich Protonentherapie / Da-Vinci, wie hier gewünscht, ist eigentlich kaum zu bewerkstelligen. Auskunft können nur wissenschaftliche Studien geben, die es aber noch nicht gibt.

4. Am Schluss ist es also ein persönliche Entscheidung auf nichtwissenschaftlicher Grundlage, welche Therapieform man wählt. Ein Streit hierüber ist sinnlos und wenig produktiv. Ich selbst hätte angesichts meines Alters (bei einem anderen Ausgang der bei mir gerade erfolgten Biopsie) wohl die Operation gewählt (wahrscheinlich Da-Vinci). Unter den Bestrahlungsformen hätte ich eher die Protonentherapie gewählt, da ich die Mehrkosten für eine auch nur vielleicht bessere Prognose geschultert hätte. Aber das ist persönliche Geschmackssache.

Herzliche Grüße! Carl.

----------


## Epon59

> seit 28.01.15 im RPTC München, hab inzwischen die 5 te Bestrahlung hinter mir.


Macht so keinen Sinn, es gibt in der Regel 21 Bestrahlungen jeweils von Montag-Freitag. Er müsste es also schon längst hinter sich haben. Da wird wohl etwas gewaltig missverstanden.

@Carl,

danke für für die kurze Zusammenfassung. Die fehlenden Studien kann man der Protonentherapie kaum vorwerfen. Die allgemeine Medizin bekommt wie erwähnt noch nicht mal eine Studie unter sich hin. Wie soll das dann mit einem privaten Institut funktionieren. Rinecker spricht aber offen über seine Erfahrungswerte. Und das klingt alles anders als geschönt. In Sachen Op war das immer in 5 Minuten vorbei, bei Ihnen geht alles gut und Risiken gibt es nicht. Bei Rinecker wurde ich zuerst über 40 Minuten lang über alle Risiken hingewiesen. Verstehe nicht, warum in diesem Zusammenhang die Erfahrungen von Loma Linda außer Acht gelassen werden. Oder auch von der amerikanischen "Selbsthilfegruppe" Brotherhood of the Balloon. 

Was sollen die Protonen bei Quoten von über 90% noch viel besser machen? Die Wahl lautet doch, gleich gute Heilungschancen mit deutlich geringeren Risiken auf Nebenwirkungen. Anders wurde mir gegenüber auch bei Rinecker nie geworben. Und darauf basiert auch meine Entscheidung, keine Inkontinenz, keine Impotenz und das Organ bleibt erhalten.

Gruß 
Thomas

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo nokurae,



> Woher willst du den das wissen ?


Oh, ich bin seit 14½ Jahren im Geschäft, als Patient und in der Selbsthilfe. In dieser Zeit lernt und erfährt man schon einiges. Harald hat recht, Du solltest wirklich den Ball etwas flach halten.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebe Leute,*
eignet euch doch bitte nicht unreflektiert irgendwelche Marketingargumente an, die einer wissenschaftlichen Betrachtung kaum standhalten. Wie Ralf schon erwähnt hat, wurde die konventionelle Strahlentherapie mitteln Photonen in den letzten 10 Jahren deutlich weiter entwickelt. Image-Guided IMRT mit Goldmarkern, ausreichender Strahlendosis von etwa 80Gy und gegebenenfalls begleitender ADT (bei Patienten mit erhöhter Aggressivität) sind heute der Standard, gegen den die Protonentherapie (PBRT) antreten muss.

Protonentherapieanlagen sind mit das teuerste Equipment, was sich eine Klinik anschaffen kann. Dagegen sind so Sachen wie ein 3T-MRT oder sogar ein PET-MRT aus der Portokasse finanzierbar. Dies muss natürlich amortisiert werden, was alleine durch die Behandlung von Kindern (pediatric cancer) und Krebserkrankungen des Auges kaum realisierbar ist. Also versucht man alternative Patientengruppen zu rekrutieren. Ob diese etwa 5 mal so kostenintensive Therapieform nicht nur theoretische, sondern auch praktische Vorteile hat ist eine offene Frage. Wenn sie es haben sollte, wird die PBRT ihren festen Platz in der Behandlung finden, wenn nicht sollten wir es aus ökonomischen Gründen ablehnen! Auch wenn es die KV bezahlen sollte, weigere ich mich, als bekennender Volkswirtschaftler, teure Therapieverfahren einzusetzen, die keinen Vorteil generieren. Das was man bisher weiß, ist eher ernüchternd, wie z.B. Nathan C. Sheets im JAMA beschrieben hat:



Das sind aber alles retrospektive Untersuchungen mit limitierter Aussagekraft. Eine prsopektive Studie, wie auch hier gefordert, ist in den USA am laufen: PARTIQoL. Sie wird in etwa 10 Jahren berichten  ob die Ergebnisse dann noch relevant sind, ist eine andere Frage.

Wer einigermaßen fit im Englischen ist, sollte sich den sehr guten Vortrag von Dr.Anthony Zietman anschauen:

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

Du hast es einmal mehr wieder auf den Punkt gebracht!!

*"Nicht die Dinge selbst beunruhigen die Menschen, sondern die Meinungen und die Beurteilungen über die Dinge"*
(Epiktet)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Carl70

Lieber LowRoad,

mit der volkswirtschaftlichen Betrachtung hast Du Recht. Die Entscheidung des Einzelnen beinflußen dann aber doch eher ganz persönliche, "betriebswirtschaftliche" Erwägungen. Wer das Geld auszugeben bereit ist, entscheidet sich vielleicht doch für die Protonentherapie, weil er damit die Hoffnung auf weniger Nebenwirkungen und eine bessere Erfolgsaussicht verbindet. Das ist in Ordnung und von uns aus auch nicht zu kritisieren. 

Hvielmi hat das hier ja schon sehr gut zusammengefasst: PCa-Patienten befinden sich in einem Therapiecasino. Nur in der Rücksicht ist man schlauer!

Ansonsten muss man mit allen geäußerten Ansichten sehr vorsichtig sein. Vielleicht wichtigstes Beispiel: In Deutschland galt bis 2012 als ausgemacht, dass bei kapselbegrenztem Pca die Totalentfernung der Prostata eigentlich immer die Lösung mit den größten Heilungschancen ist. Die Amerikaner sahen das anders und griffen viel häufiger zu Bestrahlungslösungen. Heute weiß man, dass die Überlebenschancen eines Amerikaners mit vergleichbarer Risikoeinschätzung (gerade deswegen?!) höher waren/sind. Mein Schwager wurde mit 49 Jahren mit PCa diagnostiziert, Gleason 3+3. In Amerika in 2000 mit Brachytherapie behandelt. Das hätte in Deutschland (jedenfalls damals) niemand gemacht. In dem Alter hätte man immer zu einer Prostataoperation geraten, da sie angeblich die besten Heilungschancen bietet. Und was ist passiert? Es geht ihm heute bestens und er hat sogar noch ein Kind gezeugt. - Die damals ganz vorherrschende, deutsche Therapieform hätte verhindert, dass ich heute eine wunderbare Nichte habe!

Es gilt also: Fernab von allen volkswirtschaftlichen Erwägungen, jeder muss seine höchstpersönliche Entscheidung treffen. Dabei können wir nur mit größter Vorsicht zu helfen versuchen. 

Beste Grüße, Carl.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es gilt also: Fernab von allen volkswirtschaftlichen Erwägungen, jeder muss seine höchstpersönliche Entscheidung treffen. Dabei können wir nur mit größter Vorsicht zu helfen versuchen.


Lieber Carl

Da stellt sich nun die Frage, ob dieses Forum eher da sei, volkswirtschaftlichen 
Schaden abzuwenden, oder die Kasse von Herrn Dr. Rinecker klingeln zu lassen.
Der konnte ja gar nicht anders, als sein teures Zyklotron mit vier Gantries
auszustatten um es über Prostatakrebs, den am häufigsten bestrahlten Krebs,
zu amortisieren, weil die wenigen Kinder-, Hirn- und Augenfälle das Zyklotron 
niemals ausgelastet hätten.

Schauen wir uns die Nebenwirkungen der IMRT- oder auch 3D-konformalen
Bestrahlung an, betrifft es, falls überhaupt, vorwiegend Darm und Blase.
In den allermeisten Fällen sind diese NW passager. Was weiter weg liegt,
bekommt wegen der wechselnden Einstrahlrichtungen nur einen Bruchteil
der Strahlung ab und hat jeweils nach einer Einzeldosis auch viel länger
Zeit zur Regenerierung, als das Zielgebiet.

Und eben genau Blase und Darm sind im auch bei der Protonentherapie (PBRT) 
im Bestrahlungsfeld mit drin, weil ein Sicherheitssaum unumgänglich ist. 
Wie Dr. Zietman im Video  (Beitrag #40) vom Protonenstrahl sagt:



> It's fuzzy, We have to overshoot.
> 
> Der Strahl ist schwammig, wir müssen überschiessen.


Die Harnröhre liegt ohnehin mittendrin in der vollen Dosis.

Nicht umsonst wird auch bei der PBRT anlässlich der Bestrahlung ein Ballon
ins Rektum geschoben, um wenigstens die hintere Darmwand vor dem
ungenauen, schwammigen Bragg-Peak zu verschonen.
Es bleibt also die bisher unbeantwortete Frage, ob die durchaus nicht immer
auftretenden NW an Darm und Blase seltener seien bei IMRT oder PBRT. 
Tief sind sie ohnehin.

Das Schlusswort von  Dr. Zietman in dem wirklich sehenswerten
Video, das LowRoad in Beitrag #40 verlinkt hat, ist bemerkenswert:




> High-tech-stuff is much less important, than you think.
> 
> Hochtechnologie-Zeugs ist viel weniger wichtig, als man denkt.


Das Marketing bei Rinecker ist hervorragend. Er stellt sicher, dass jeder
Interessent umfangreich beraten (beeinflusst?) wird, und sich in den
Hallen des Protonengrals äusserst wohl fühlt. Dagegen ist es beschämend,
wie mancher Patient an manchen Unikliniken kurz abgeputzt wird. Klar,
dass sich dann so mancher Patient denkt, dass es dann unter dem
LINAC so weitergehte und kein Vertrauen aufbauen kann.
Ich hab ja auch schon berichtet von dieser Kaskade von Gleichgültigkeit, 
Unverschämtheit und Ungepflegtheit, die mir inHeidelberg entgegenschlug. 
Dennoch, die Leistung stimmte dann.
Eine Wohlfühl-Stunde mit dem Doktor in weissen Ledersesseln
in der Privatklinik ist aber nicht  +/-Zehntausend Euro Mehrkosten wert,
egal wer die zahlt.

Verzeiht, aber bei manchen, die hier nach noch tolleren Therapien 
rufen, seh ich gewisse querulatorische Züge. Bei jenen, die sie dann 
bekommen haben, egal ob PBRT, HIFU oder Elektroweissnichtwas, 
ist eine Euphorisierung nicht zu übersehen. Egal, wie's rauskommt.

Die grossen Schritte sind mit IMRT/IGRT gemacht.
PBRT verlängert den Reiseweg, mehr ist nicht evident.
Spezielle Indikationen selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ohne Kommentar*

Einfach -* hier* - nur mitlesen.

Und -* hier* - eine andere Variante.

*"Es sind nicht die Dinge, welche die Menschen beunruhigen, sondern ihre dogmatische Sicht von den Dingen"*
(Epiktet)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung:*

http://www.cancernetwork.com/prostat...iation-therapy

http://news.cancerconnect.com/no-dif...ostate-cancer/

*"Verwirf deine Meinung, wenn sie den Widerspruch scheut"*
(Jakob Bosshart)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

> Die Entscheidung des Einzelnen beinflußen dann aber doch eher ganz persönliche, "betriebswirtschaftliche" Erwägungen


Carl,

besten Dank für deinen besonnenen Beitrag.

Bei allen anderen möchte ich mich für mein schädigendes Verhalten an der deutschen Volkswirtschaft entschuldigen. Wollte Informationen oder Erfahrungsberichte zu den Therapien bekommen, aber keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Exkurs starten. Halte jetzt für mich fest:
- Protonen wirken (mindestens so gut wie alternative Therapien)
- haben mindestens genau so viele, eher weniger Nebenwirkungen
- und Rinecker verdient sich eine goldenen Nase. Wüsste allerdings gerne wo die weißen Ledersessel stehen, habe bislang nur auf Kunstleder und harten Holzstühlen gesessen.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich mich dafür entschuldigen muss, dass ich nicht leide und eine Therapie wähle, die möglicherweise heilt und das schmerzfrei und beschwerdefrei. Sollte dem so sein, werde ich mich dennoch darüber freuen (auch wenn wir nach den Griechen jetzt ein neues wirtschaftliches Problem haben) und wenn nicht, werde ich niemand anderes für meine Entscheidung verantwortlich machen.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, vielleicht ist es in Deutschland so, dass nur Private funktionsfähige
Protonentherapie anbieten können, siehe das Drama um Marburg.
Das ist segensreich für Kinder, Augen-und Hirnpatienten und weiter
ausgewählte Gruppen, mit denen man aber so ein Zyklotron nie und
nimmer finanzieren könnte. Wenn nun Prostatapatienten mithelfen und
diese wichtige Therapieform am Leben erhalten, hat das wohl sein Gutes.
Mindestens darf angenommen werden, dass die Anwendung von Protonen
für Patienten  keinen nennenswerten Nachteil bringt, vielleicht gar Vorteile.

Hier in der Schweiz ist das hochtrabende Projekt für ein Protonenzentrum
in Galgenen SZ http://www.ptcs.ch wohl gescheitert, weil man zu sehr
auf den internationalen Luxus-Medizintourismus für Prostatakrebs
gesetzt hatte. Die Investoren folgten dem nicht. Stattdessen setzt
das Unispital Zürich sein weniger ambitioniertes Projekt einer dritten
Gantry am vorhanden, nicht ausgelasteten Zyklotron des PSI zügig um. 
Studien zur Prostatatherapie sind angekündigt. Dann wird man ja sehen ...

Wenn sich eines Tages die von Dr. Zietman im Video (Beitrag  #40) in
aussicht gestellte Hypofraktionierung auf nur 5 Sitzungen als machbar
erwiese, wäre gar ein echter Patienten-Vorteil gegeben, bei zugleich stark 
reduzierten Kosten. 
Das wäre in jeder Hinsicht erfreulich.

Panta rhei!
Konrad

----------


## RolandHO

> Naja, vielleicht ist es in Deutschland so, dass nur Private funktionsfähige
> Protonentherapie anbieten können, siehe das Drama um Marburg.



Keineswegs, lieber Konrad, erst vor wenigen Tagen wurde das "Westdeutsche Protonentherapiezentrum Essen" offiziell eingeweiht,
es ist der Uniklinik Essen angegliedert und ein öffentlich finanziertes Zentrum. Hier.

"Das *Westdeutsche Protonentherapiezentrum Essen (WPE)* ist eine der führenden Einrichtungen zur Strahlentherapie mit Protonen in Deutschland und eines der *modernsten Protonentherapiezentren der Welt*. " meint das wpe über sich selbst.

Für uns als PCa Betroffene aber wohl - zunächst - keine Alternative, denn das wpe "behandelt im WPE Patienten mit Tumoren an empfindlichen Stellen im  menschlichen Körper, die nicht oder nur schwierig operabel sind." Auch Tumoren bei Kindern sollen behandelt werden.
Bisher stehen drei, ab 2016 vier Behandlungsplätze zur Verfügung.

Einige Ersatzkassen und die AOK Rheinland haben Vereinbarungen mit dem wpe über Kostenübenahme getroffen.

Vielleicht wird dort mit zunehmender Erfahrung die Indikation auch auf andere Tumoren erweitert.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Epon59

> Wenn nun Prostatapatienten mithelfen und
> diese wichtige Therapieform am Leben erhalten, hat das wohl sein Gutes


Schön, dass du es erwähnst. Im Vordergrund sollte die Heilungschance stehen und nicht die Kostenfrage. Wurde auch schon höchstrichterlich so gesehen. 

In Dresden wurde in 2014 eine Protonenanlage eröffnet, über ProstatCa ist da auch nix zu lesen. Will mal anrufen, wie man das derzeit sieht. Gehe mal davon aus, wenn die von ihrem hohen Ross runterkommen, werden diese Anlagen auch für diese Behandlungen genutzt werden. Nur weil sie öffentlichen Hintergrund haben, werden sie auch nicht die gewünschten Tumore von den Bäumen pflücken können. 

Gruß 
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> alles was man von diesem Haudegen *nokurae* so erfährt ist dies: "seit 28.01.15 im RPTC München, hab inzwischen die 5 te Bestrahlung hinter mir." Sei gnädig mit ihm. Er schwebt über den Wolken von München und wird irgendwann wieder festen Boden unter die Füße bekommen.
> 
> *Wer nicht kann, was er will, muss wollen, was er kann. Denn das zu wollen, was er nicht kann, wäre töricht.*
> (Leonardo da Vinci)
> 
> Gruß Harald


Hallo Harald,
Das Schwarze sind die Buchstaben hehe ....
Außerdem bin ich "Schwabe" und kein Bayer oder noch weiter Südlicher ...
Meine Therapie bestand aus insgesamt 21 Bestrahlungen, von beiden Seiten !
Die Vorbereitungszeit beträgt in der Regel 2- 3 Tage die hatte ich 19-20.01
Die Bestrahlungen selber begannen am 28.01. bis 26.2. die "Nachsorge" ist am 26.04. !

Die Bestrahlungen finden, wenn die Technischen Vorbereitungen Positiv sind, von Montag bis Freitag statt.
Durch die Extrem aufwendigen Technischen Anforderungen und Sicherheitsrelevanten Justagen aller 5 Gantrys und dem Zyklotron jeden frühen Morgen kann es schon mal leider zu Stundenlangen verzögerung kommen  :Stirnrunzeln:  ist aber kein Problem man ist in der ganzen Zeit im Gästehaus perfekt versorgt.

Den "Zweiflern" an meiner ehrlich ausgebreiteten Meinung hier muss ich sagen:
- Schaut euch es zuerst mal selber an, informiert euch genau !
- es gibt alle 14 Tage Technische Medizinische Führungen wo man wirklich alles nachfragen und hinterfragen kann !

Der Wichtigste Grund hier meine Meinung loszuwerden war:
Der Vergleich Davinci mit Protonenstrahl Therapie = Das geht einfach nicht !
und ich bleibe bei dieser Meinung !
Ein Organ herauszunehmen und wenn es mit Hilfe eines OP Roboters ist, sollte immer das _allerletzte Mittel_ sein, 
wenn gar nichts anderes mehr geht oder hilft !! und nur dann !

Ob die Protonenstrahl Therapie nun in München oder sonst wo statt findet ist doch dabei eigentlich völlig wurscht  !!

Ich kann jetzt von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen her nur sagen: Ich finde das *RPTC* hier bei uns in Deutschland zur Zeit am besten dazu geeignet !!
In *Dresden* gibt es inzwischen auch eins, ist aber anscheinend "erst" seit letztem Jahr 2014 in Betrieb gegangen
In der *Schweiz* müsste auch eins stehen, aber keine Ahnung wo genau.
Die *Holländer* sind noch im Bau, dann sogar mit weiterentwickelten Gantrys

Bei den Vergleichen _Photon mit Protonen Strahl Therapie = kein erkennbarer Vorteil_: Bei diesen Vergleichen geht es eigentlich immer um den "Vergleich der Nebenwirkungen"
Die Wirksamkeit wird dabei leider völlig außer acht gelassen  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Der tatsächliche Unterschied dabei, die nicht direkt überprüfbare Treffergenauigkeit bei den Protonen Strahl Gantrys !
diese kann man tatsächlich nicht in Echtzeit überprüfen 
deswegen ein zusätzlicher Sicherheits Saum = der Nachteil damit zusätzlich die eigentlich ungewollten Nebenwirkungen die sonst gar nicht da wären
im Gegensatz zu einer Photonen Strahl Anlage wie Cyperknife Soest die in Echtzeit den Photonen Roboter im Verhältniss zum eigentlich leicht beweglichen Organ (Prostata)!!
die diesen Vorteil aber wiederum auch verliert da die Photonen auch das Gesunde Gewebe beteffen, auch dann wenn durch 2. feine fokusierten Photonenröhren sozusagen über Kreuz aus verschiedenen Richtungen "gefeuert" wird  :Stirnrunzeln: ) 

Auserdem behandelt Soest keine Prostata Krebs Patienten deren PSA > 9 ist  :Stirnrunzeln: 
Besser für diese Methode geeignet ist damit vermutlich die Behandlug von "Lungenkrebs Patienten"

@
EPON "Thomas" wie geht es dir eigentlich inzwischen in München ?

Gruss aus dem "Schwabenland"
NOKURAE

----------


## Epon59

Hatte letzte Woche meine finalen Untersuchungen und fahre heute nach München. Ab morgen wird scharf geschossen :-)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Wir sind und bleiben leider eine Neidgesellschaft, egal ob Deutsche oder Schweizer. Deshalb bediene ich mich wieder einmal der Physik, der es egal ist, was der einzelne meint, glaubt oder denkt, wie nachstehende Grafik, aus Wikipedia entnommen, zeigt



Es ist wohl ohne große Erklärung ersichtlich, dass eine Photonen- keine Protonenstrahlung ersetzen kann. Der steile Leistungsabfall, Bragg-Peak genannt, wird in den Tumor gelegt, d.h. beim PK in die Prostata. Im Gegensatz dazu sieht man den zerstörenden Wegverlauf des Photons  durch das gesunde Gewebe bis zur Prostata und danach weiter zerstörend durch den Darm, Blase bis zum Körperaustritt. Nach 10 Jahren aufwärts erscheint dann- leider nicht der Silberstreifen- der Sekundärkrebs am Horizont, ein durch die steigende Lebenserwartung immer wichtig werdender Aspekt. Deshalb, lieber Hvielemi, kann es nur heißen
*Mit IMRT an einem LINAC wird versucht, an eine moderne Protonen-Gantry aufzuschließen, mehr nicht. Eine weite Anreise ist somit in Kauf zu nehmen.* 

@ Harald
Der von Professor Wenz genannte Vorteil von 1 % ist/war eine Hausnummer (Bei meinem Gespräch waren es immerhin noch 10 %). Dies war seine Meinung, und was von Meinungen zu halten ist, habe ich schon eingangs gesagt. Bei meiner Professorentour im Jahr 2007, nachzulesen (Seite 4  6) in http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...K-Trilogie.pdf
sind die Ansichten der Professoren wiedergegeben. Auch Professor Debus, Uniklinik Heidelberg, riet mir von einer Behandlung in Loma Linda mit der Begründung ab, dass erst seit kurzem dort die Gesamtstrahlungsdosis auf 72/73 Gy erhöht worden wäre, was seiner Meinung nach viel zu niedrig wäre. Ich nahm vier Monate später in Loma Linda meine Protonenbehandlung mit einer Gesamtdosis von *82 Gy* auf.
Und ich hatte vorher auch noch einen Operateur, Professor Hautmann Uniklinik Ulm, besucht, eine Erfahrung der besonderen Art.
Ich kann nur raten, beim Drücken der Professorenklinke hellwach zu sein, denn in diesen Zimmern menschelt es sehr.


@ Ralf
Hallo Ralf,
Dein Wort als Administrator hat besonderes Gewicht, und deshalb halte ich Deine Aussage zur Protonentherapie, eine nachweislich erfolgreiche Therapie, für sehr unangemessen. Diese klare Ablehnung hätte ich mir von Dir zur DHB als Erst- und sogenannte kurative Ersatztherapie gewünscht.
Ich habe eingangs auf die physikalischen Unterschiede zwischen Photonen und Protonen hingewiesen. Dies ist Physik und auch nicht mit Glauben und Meinen oder Strahlungsplanungen zu ändern. Ich würde deshalb nie einem Betroffenen in den Sechzigern eine Perkutane Strahlentherapie mit Photonen als kurative Therapie empfehlen aufgrund des Sekundärkrebsrisikos. Die vorliegenden Untersuchungen über das Risiko von Sekundärkrebs nach einer Strahlentherapie basieren auf die damals üblichen Gesamtdosen von ~ 66 Gy. Heute wird mit 76 Gy und mehr therapiert, und das Risiko des Sekundärkrebses wird exponentiell zu nehmen. Deshalb bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass es zusammen mit der gestiegenen Lebenserwartung noch böse Überraschungen geben wird.
Und noch ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt spricht für die Protonenbestrahlung, und zwar die hohe Gesamtdosis von 88 Gy, wie sie in Loma Linda im Rahmen der Hypofraktion angeboten wird. Nachdem der Strahlentherapeut mir vor ein paar Jahren Recht gegeben hat, dass eine höhere Gesamtdosis zu weniger Rezidiven führt, sollten die indoktrinierten Werte von 69 bzw. 72 Gy doch langsam aus den Köpfen entwichen sein, so dass der Vorteil einer Gesamtdosis von 88 Gy dann auch begriffen werden sollte.
Gruß Knut.

*Anmerkungen*
Es überrascht mich immer wieder, dass in diesem Forum betriebswirtschaftliche Überlegungen grundsätzlich nur bei der Protonentherapie erfolgen. Ansonsten interessiert sich niemand für Kosten, und es ist eher die Tendenz gegeben Wie kann ich am effektivsten das Gesundheitssystem für meine Zwecke ausnutzen.
Ich habe mit Bedacht in meiner Stellungnahme an Ralf von Indoktrination gesprochen, denn nach Löschung meines Beitrages vom September 2009 mit Links über IMRT von Zietmann und Zelefsky über den Erfolg hoher Strahlungsdosen habe ich mir gut ein Jahr später die Kommentare der sogenannten Forumsfreunde angesehen. Borniertheit und Selbstverleugnung sind milde Formulierungen für die dort zu lesenden Ergüsse.
Zietmann und Zelefsky sind hervorragende Wissenschaftler, die sich um die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms verdient gemacht haben. Sie sind aber auch Topverdiener im US Gesundheitssystem mit dem Problem, dass Ihre Institute nicht über Protonenanlagen verfügen bzw. die Proton-Anlage in Boston nicht für einen hohen Durchsatz von PCa-Patienten geeignet ist. Vor vier Jahren gab es nur 2 Proton-Therapiecentren in US, und ich war mehr als überrascht über den heutigen Stand der schon laufenden wie auch entstehenden Anlagen gemäß nachstehendem Schaubild




Die Pfründe des Herrn Zietmann sind somit in Gefahr und um hier einmal ein Gefühl zu geben, um welche Summen es geht, erzähle ich nachfolgende kleine Begebenheit.
Vor 6 Jahren lebte ich noch in Spanien/Andalusien. Es kam ein Bekannter zu mir und bat um Rat zur Behandlung seines PCa.  Er hatte ein Angebot aus US- Zietmann oder Zelefsky vorliegen (Ich habe vergessen, wer von beiden es war) für eine IMRT-Behandlung. Der Preis war 121.000,- US $. Ich habe ihm abgeraten, da dies total überteuert  und auch nicht durch den guten Namen des Arztes zu rechtfertigen wäre. Als Italiener hat er dann in Mailand die Behandlung für unter 20.000,- $ durchgeführt.
Es ist ein Video, lieber Hvielemi, mit der klaren Zielsetzung- zwar aus verständlichen Gründen aus Sicht des Vortragenden- die Protonentherapie  zu diskreditieren. Es ist keine randomisierte Studie und einen schwammigen Bragg Peak gibt es nur in diesem Video aber nicht in der physikalischen Realität, denn dort ist es immer ein scharfer Abfall. Im Video gibt es dafür keinen zerstörenden Wegverlauf eines Photons, aber diesen gibt es in der physikalischen Realität, und zwar gewollt in der Prostata und ungewollt im Darm und der Blase als Vorstufe zum Sekundärkrebs.
Zietmann streift zwar kurz den Nachteil der Photonen, wobei sein verwendetes Schaubild eigentlich schon alles sagt




Links gilt für die Photonen. Dort wo sich die Strahlen kreuzen, ist die Prostata, und danach geht es stramm durch den Darm, Blase und das gesunde Gewebe.
Rechts gilt für die Protonen, und die Strahlen enden in der Prostata.
Wenn ich dann noch das Schaubild über die Protonencentren in US betrachte, dann ist wohl die Angelegenheit zu Gunsten der Protonentherapie entschieden, und das Video ist Zietmanns Waterloo.
Und nun glaube ich einmal, denn ich glaube nicht, dass sich Rinecker dumm und  dämlich verdient, sondern ich meine, dass es immer noch ein Überlebenskampf ist.
Und abschließend meine ich, dass endlich mehr Gelassenheit angesagt sein sollte, und die Preis Indoktrination der Protonentherapie durch den abhandengekommenen Strahlentherapeuten erst einmal ad acta gelegt und abgewartet werden sollte, ob sich die Protonentherapie nun durchsetzt oder nicht. Und damit nicht weiterhin alleine eingefärbte Berichte von Drittseite die Diskussionsgrundlage sind, habe ich nachstehend einen Link
Patient Proton and cancer treatment - patient_proton.pdf
aufgeführt über den Bericht eines Wissenschaftlers, der sich in Loma Linda einer Behandlung unterzogen hatte. Es ist ersichtlich, dass es eine ältere Technik ist, und beim Vergleich zu den Anlagen in Heidelberg und München kommt mir immer der Vergleich Analog- zu Digitalfotografie in den Sinn.
Aber die aufgeführten Details zeigen die umfangreichen Überlegungen, die Anstrengungen und Fürsorge, den Patienten gut durch die Bestrahlungstherapie zu bringen und möglichst viel von den Vorteilen des Bragg Peaks der Protonenstrahlung auch zu nutzen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Außerdem bin ich "Schwabe" und kein Bayer oder noch weiter Südlicher ...
> Meine Therapie bestand aus insgesamt 21 Bestrahlungen, von beiden Seiten !


Dann solltest Du das im Profil vervollständigen. Natürlich habe ich aus einem Deiner Beiträge entnommen, dass die Radiatio inzwischen bis zum Ende durchgeführt wurde. Es was also lediglich eine kleine Spitze, um Dich an die versprochene Ergänzung zu erinnern. Rinecker liegt doch in München und daher mein Zusatz, dass Du wohl da über den Wolken schwebst. Schwaben gelten allgemein als sparsame Leute. Aber man gönnt sich ja nicht jeden Tag das vermeintlich Beste vom Besten. 

Deine Meinung interessiert in diesem Forum schon, nur gehe bitte davon aus, das mittlerweile die meisten Forumsbenutzer ähnliche Informationsquellen nutzen, wie Du sie entdeckt hast. Oftmals beschränke ich mich daher in letzter Zeit vorzugsweise auf die Einstellung von Links zur Eigenbewertung. Wer dann hier zusätzliche Fragen einstellt, wird auch adäquate Antworten bekommen. Deine Begeisterung für das von Dir favorisierte Münchner Unternehmen kann ich verstehen. Die Fähigkeiten eines Professor Wenz vom Klinikum Mannheim und seiner Physiker habe ich aus gutem Grund auch im Forum erwähnt oder sogar lobend hervorgehoben. Nach nunmehr fast 16 Jahren Kenntnis meiner PCa-Erkrankung  bei noch vorhandener Prostata wird es mir möglicherweise gelingen, noch etliche Jahre länger ohne zusätzliche Nebenwirkungen, die durch das Vorhandensein von Prostatakrebs ausgelöst wurden oder werden, auf unserer Erde verweilen zu dürfen.

Dir wünsche ich nach der Bestrahlung mit Protonen einen ähnlichen Verlauf.

P.S.: Vielleicht verrät uns Nokurae noch seinen Vornamen, oder ist Nokurea der Vorname. Klingt nicht schwäbisch?

*"Weise ist der Mensch, der nicht den Dingen nachtrauert, die er nicht besitzt, sondern sich der Dinge freut, die er hat"*
(Epiktet)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Knut,*
das dich das Thema Proton-Therapie aus der Versenkung lockt, hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Leider verfällst du in irgendwelche abstrakten Argumente wie Neid, was wirklich kaum zur Aufklärung beiträgt. Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen ist ein immer wichtigeres Thema, und bevor ich horrende Summen für zweifelhafte Therapiemaßnahmen ausgebe, sollte man auch schon überlegen, wie man das Geld vielleicht besser einsetzen könnte.

Wegen Dr. Zietman, da hättest du doch etwas sorgfältiger recherchieren dürfen, denn das MassGeneral verfügt sehr wohl über eine Proton-Beam Anlage.

Wollen wir nur der theoretischen Betrachtung der Strahlentherapie der Vorrang geben, dann dürfte es eigentlich nur noch HDR-Brachy Therapien mit Iridium-192 geben, denn da wird noch nicht mal gesundes Gewebe im Eindringkanal belastet, sondern nur das Zielvolumen bestrahlt:



Knut, warten wir doch einfach die PARTIQoL Studie ab, die schon in wenigen Jahren zur Nebenwirkungsrate berichten wird, denn dass die Heilungsraten bei Proton-Beam höher liegen wird kaum behauptet, oder?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es überrascht mich immer wieder, dass in diesem Forum  betriebswirtschaftliche Überlegungen grundsätzlich nur bei der  Protonentherapie erfolgen.


Hallo Knut,

Du hast es am Anfang Deines Beitrages schon angedeutet unter dem Stichwort *"Neidgesellschaft"* Das bleibt vielen Menschen in den Kleidern haften. Ich freue mich für Dich über den phantastischen, also erfolgreichen  Ablauf Deiner Radiatio.  Verfügst Du inzwischen wieder über aktuellere Daten? Hier: der letzte Vermerk im Profil  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: x     18.7.14 Routineuntersuchung Dr. Fleischmann. PSA 0,42 und Testosteron 3,0.

*"Freundschaft ist eine Tür zwischen zwei Menschen. Sie kann manchmal knarren, sie kann klemmen, aber sie ist nie verschlossen"*
(Balthasar Gracián y Morales)

Beste Grüße Harald

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Knut,

besten Dank für deinen Beitrag, fahre mit einem weiteren Lächeln heute nach München. Nur noch mal am Rande, die hohen Summen von 40.000 Euro, die gerne für die Protonen herangezogen werden, gelten nur für Privatpatienten/Selbstzahler, bei Kassenpatienten liegt der Satz bei unter der Hälfte. Dürfte somit schon nicht mehr allzu weit von alternativen Therapien entfernt sein. Damit ist hoffentlich Schluss über die unselige Gelddiskussion. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Harald_1933

> fahre mit einem weiteren Lächeln heute nach München.


Wohl nicht nur ich wünsche Dir, dass Du das Lächeln auf Deinen Lippen noch lange beibehalten magst.  




> Damit ist hoffentlich Schluss über die unselige Gelddiskussion.


Kein Mensch hat von Dir eine Entschuldigung dafür erwartet, dass Du Dir die Therapie angedeihen lässt, von deren günstigen Wirkung für Dich  Du überzeugt bist. Der feste Glaube an Etwas kann noch eine Steigerung des Ergebnisses bewirken.

*"Wenn ich meinen Leuten die Liebe zur Seefahrt mitteile, und so ein jeder den Drang dazu in sich verspürt, weil ihn ein Gewicht im Herzen zum Meere zieht, so wirst du bald sehen, wie sie sich verschiedene Tätigkeiten suchen, die ihren tausend besonderen Eigenschaften entsprechen. Der eine wird Segel weben, der andere im Walde den Baum mit dem Blitzstrahl seiner Axt fällen. Wieder ein anderer wird Nägel schmieden, und irgendwo wird es Männer geben, die die Sterne beobachten, um das Steuern zu erlernen. Und doch werden sie alle eine Einheit bilden. Denn ein Schiff erschaffen, heißt nicht, die Segel hissen, die Nägel schmieden, die Sterne lesen, sondern die Freude am Meer wachrufen.  Ich brauche nicht jeden Nagel des Schiffes zu kennen. Ich muß aber den Menschen den Drang zum Meer vermitteln"*
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (1900-44), frz. Flieger u. Schriftsteller)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Dein Wort als Administrator hat besonderes Gewicht, und deshalb halte ich Deine Aussage zur Protonentherapie, eine nachweislich erfolgreiche Therapie, für sehr unangemessen.


Hier möchte ich mir erlauben, einmal zu widersprechen.

Ein Moderator sollte Kenntnis über die Krankheit haben.
Ein Moderator ist aber in erster Linie dazu da, das Forum zu leiten.
Er muss deswegen kein Arzt sein.
Er, und dieses Forum, inklusive des Administrators (was muss der eigentlich sein?) 
. . . . haben mir hier in meiner Not sehr geholfen!
Die Menschen, die nicht mündig sind, schaffen es ehh` nicht ins Forum.
Daher, muss alles nicht so kompliziert gemacht werden.
Nicht vergessen, es ist ein Diskussionsforum, wo jeder seine Meinung sagen darf.

Lieber Knut Krüger, nicht jeder im Forum ist ein Held, daher liebe ich die 
sogenannten Forenfreunde mit borniertheit und selbstverleugnung.
Ich lese gerne deren Ergüsse. Nicht die damaligen, eher die neueren Beiträge.

Ich denke, hier durfte nun jeder seine Meinung sagen.
Und nun . . . .  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

_Zitat Harald:
_*"Wenn ich meinen Leuten die Liebe zur Seefahrt mitteile, und so ein jeder den Drang dazu in sich verspürt, weil ihn ein Gewicht im Herzen zum Meere zieht, so wirst du bald sehen, wie sie sich verschiedene Tätigkeiten suchen, die ihren tausend besonderen Eigenschaften entsprechen. Der eine wird Segel weben, der andere im Walde den Baum mit dem Blitzstrahl seiner Axt fällen. Wieder ein anderer wird Nägel schmieden, und irgendwo wird es Männer geben, die die Sterne beobachten, um das Steuern zu erlernen. Und doch werden sie alle eine Einheit bilden. Denn ein Schiff erschaffen, heißt nicht, die Segel hissen, die Nägel schmieden, die Sterne lesen, sondern die Freude am Meer wachrufen. Ich brauche nicht jeden Nagel des Schiffes zu kennen. Ich muß aber den Menschen den Drang zum Meer vermitteln"
*Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (1900-44), frz. Flieger u. Schriftsteller)

_Zitat Ende

_

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Knut,




> Der von Professor Wenz genannte Vorteil von 1 % ist/war eine Hausnummer (Bei meinem Gespräch waren es immerhin noch 10 %). Dies war seine Meinung, und was von Meinungen zu halten ist, habe ich schon eingangs gesagt. Bei meiner Professorentour im Jahr 2007, nachzulesen (Seite 4  6) in http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...K-Trilogie.pdf sind die Ansichten der Professoren wiedergegeben.


Es geht mir jetzt nicht um Rechthaberei, aber mein Gedächtnis ist noch intakt. Tatsächlich ist das:

"Nach Prof. Wenz gibt es mit der Protonenbestrahlung keinen Vorteil, da sie biologisch der Photonen-strahlung entspricht. Rein rechnerisch liegt der Vorteil bei 1,1. Dieser spielt seiner Meinung nach keine Rolle, und es ist zweifelhaft, ob dieser geringe Vorteil in der Praxis überhaupt realisiert werden kann."

von Dir so niedergeschrieben.

Es gibt eklatantere Abweichungen als diese lausigen 9 Prozent von Wahrscheinlichkeitsvoraussagen oder Meinungen zur besseren Wirksamkeit der Protonen-Radiatio. 




> Ich kann nur raten, beim Drücken der Professorenklinke hellwach zu sein, denn in diesen Zimmern menschelt es sehr.


Ich vermag nicht zu erkennen, warum Du diese so aggressive Aussage in Bezug auf Prof. Wenz triffst, und um dessen Stellungnahme ging es doch wohl. Dass heute mit mehr Gray experimentiert wird, ist unbestritten; könnte aber auch gelegentlich zu den Nebenwirkungen führen, die man eigentlich umgehen möchte.  

Ralf hat vor längerer Zeit wieder einmal betont, wie wichtig das Mitwirken eines zu bestrahlenden Patienten während der Bestrahlung ist. Unbedingt völlig ruhig liegen, wenn auch die Nase oder was anderes juckt. Der Darm sollte leer und die Blase möglichst gefüllt sein. Man kann das vorher trainieren. Ich wurde auf meinen ausdrücklichen Wunsch im Linac 3 während aller 35 Sitzungen, also 35 x mit IMRT als IGRT, bestrahlt und lag wie empfohlen 35 x wie ein Stockfisch. Gut möglich, das ich deswegen per 12. Janaur 2015, also 8 Jahre nach der Radiatio ohne zusätzliche Hormonblockade einen PSA-Wert von 1.59 ng/ml habe. 

*
"Sechs Wörtchen nehmen mich in Anspruch jeden Tag: Ich soll, ich muß, ich kann, ich will, ich darf, ich mag"*
(Friedrich Rückert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Harald,

besten Dank für deine Wünsche. In Sachen ruhig liegen, ist man bei Rinecker schon sehr bemüht, neben der massgefertigten Unterlage gibt es zusätzlich noch eine "Vakuumdecke". Da muss man schon sehr zappelig sein. Habe zur Vorbereitung Achtsamkeitsmeditation gemacht, hoffe, es hilft.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Knut,



> Dein Wort als Administrator hat besonderes Gewicht, und deshalb halte ich Deine Aussage zur Protonentherapie, eine nachweislich erfolgreiche Therapie, für sehr unangemessen. Diese klare Ablehnung hätte ich mir von Dir zur DHB als Erst- und sogenannte kurative Ersatztherapie gewünscht.


dass mein Wort als Administrator besonderes Gewicht habe sieht sicher nicht jeder so  ich auch nicht , und mir wurde ja in diesem thread auch gnädig bedeutet, dass ich zwar durchaus das Forum betreuen darf, mich aber gefälligst herauszuhalten habe, wenn *Wissende* miteinander kommunizieren.
Über die DHB ist die Zeit hinweggegangen, und ich habe keine Lust, dieses Fass wieder aufzumachen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie Du zu der Aussage kommst, dass ich die Protonenbestrahlung _ablehne_. Die Sache mit dem Bregg-Peak ist allen, die sich mit der Sache beschäftigen, hinlänglich bekannt und braucht eigentlich nicht immer wieder aufs Neue vorgebracht zu werden. Was ich dagegen immer noch vermisse, ist der _Nachweis_ oder anders ausgedrückt die _Evidenz_ dafür, dass dieser postulierte Vorteil sich in der Praxis tatsächlich durch bessere Behandlungsergebnisse (geringere Langzeit-Rezidivraten) bei geringeren Nebenwirkungen (Freiheit von Spätfolgen aller Art) bemerkbar macht. Die Tatsache, dass sich in den USA immer neue Protonenzentren auftun, ist für mich kein Beweis, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du dies ernsthaft behaupten willst. Dass die Photonenverfahren in den letzten 15 Jahren gewaltige Fortschritte gemacht haben, wirst Du hingegen nicht bestreiten können.
Was ich derzeit zur Protonentherapie zu sagen habe, kannst Du hier ab S. 51 (habe eben das Update hochgeladen, am Abschnitt über die Protonenbestrahlung hat sich aber nichts geändert) nachlesen, und wenn darin etwas Fehlerhaftes steht, einschließlich der diesbezüglichen Aussage der Leitlinie, dann lass es mich wissen. 

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wir sind und bleiben leider eine Neidgesellschaft, egal ob Deutsche oder Schweizer.


Nein, lieber Knut.
Niemand neidet dir deinen teuren Ausflug nach Loma Linda, zumal Du 
offensichtlich einen hervorragenden Erfolg davongetragen hast, der
mit der damals verfügbaren 3D-konformalen Therapie am LINAC
_vielleicht_ so nicht zu haben gewesen wäre.

Heute würdest Du wohl die Therapie in Loma Linda von dir weisen, weil
am RTPC mit dem Scanning gegenüber dem Splattering das modernere
Verfahren angeboten wird. Auch gut, und selbst wenn Du im Park deines
Hauses ein  Zyklotron für deinen persönlichen Gebrauch aufbauen liessest:  
Bitte sehr, tu das. es ist dein Geld, das Du wohl auf ehrliche Art und Weise 
erworben hast.

Eine ganz andere Frage ist, ob der heutige Patient, dem mit IMRT/IGRT
ein Verfahren zur Verfügung steht, das für Prostatakrebs ebenbürtig zu
sein scheint, eine PBRT benötige. 

Wer es vorzieht, anstatt sein Geld ins Casino zu bringen, in die Gantry
am RPTC zu liegen, tue dies. Therapieplätze sind dort nicht knapp, nur
teuer. Er tue das aber bittesehr auf seine Kosten.

Wer aber an die Allgemeinheit bzw. die Risikogemeinschaft seiner
Krankenkasse die Forderung stellt, für gleichweriges den mehrfachen 
Preis zu bezahlen, dem sei dies verweigert, es sei denn, in dem spezifischen
Fall wäre eine andere Therapie nicht durchführbar oder zum Nachteil
des Patienten, etwa wegen einer Strahlenvorbelastung des Darmes.

Wenn am RPTC und anderswo überzählige Therapieplätze an die
Krankenkassen zum Discountpreis verkauft werden, womit dann
wenigstens ein Fixkostendeckungsbeitrag eingebracht wird, ist dagegen
auch nichts einzuwenden. Umso weniger, wenn die dabei gewonnenen
Erfahrungen in Studien beitragen, die PBRT zu verbessern, etwa durch
Hypofraktionierung zeit- und kostensparend zu gestalten.

Auch vergleichende Studien, wie sie nun endlich in Gang kommen, sind
bestimmt sinnvoll, um diesen Glaubenskrieg um den Partikelstrahl
beizulegen. Dass dies auch in Boston stattfindet, wo sich bei Zietman unter
einem Dach Protonenmaschinen und modernste LINACS befinden, ist,
so finde ich, eine tolle Sache. Auch die Uni Zürich plant solche Studien,
sobald ihre Gantry 3 am Zyklotron des PSI in Betrieb geht.
Die derzeitigen Therapieplätze sind voll ausgelastet mit Patienten, denen
die Protonentherapie einen klaren Vorteil bringt. Und da zahlt die Allgemein-
heit bzw. die Risikogemeinschaft selbstverständlich und ohne zu murren.

Vielleicht gibt es aufgrund kommender Studien Kohorten von Prostata-
Krebspatenten, denen die PBRT Vorteile bringt, die bis heute nicht
identifiziert sind. Auch denen wird eine überlegene Therapie ohne Neid
bezahlt werden. Und zwar sowohl in Deutschland, als auch in der Schweiz,
wo es im übrigen keine medizinische  Diskriminierung zwischen Privat-
und Grundversicherten gibt.

Nicht zu vergessen sei auch, dass mit miniaturisierten supraleitenden Zyklotronen
oder durch den Bau der Therapieplätze bei ohnehin vorhandenen Protonen-
strahlquellen (PSI/USZ) ganz erheblich Kosten eingespart werden können.
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass im Umkreis von 200km um das RPTC vorerst keine
weiteren Protonenzentren gebaut werden. Dr. Rinecker hatte den Mut zur
Investition in Innovation, und der Erfolg sei ihm gegönnt.


Noch ein Wort:
Ich wette, dass sobald die Frage nach der Prtotonentherapie für Prostatakrebs 
evident gelöst ist, dasselbe Geschrei losgehen wird um die schwereren
Partikelstrahlen wie Kohlestoffionen. Und auch diese Diskussion wird sich nicht
querulatorisch, sondern nur mit Evidenz zu Therapieerfolg und Toxizität 
beantworten lassen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## nokurae

> Nein, lieber Knut.
> Niemand neidet dir deinen teuren Ausflug nach Loma Linda, zumal Du 
> offensichtlich einen hervorragenden Erfolg davongetragen hast, der
> mit der damals verfügbaren 3D-konformalen Therapie am LINAC
> _vielleicht_ so nicht zu haben gewesen wäre.
> 
> Heute würdest Du wohl die Therapie in Loma Linda von dir weisen, weil
> am RTPC mit dem Scanning gegenüber dem Splattering das modernere
> Verfahren angeboten wird. Auch gut, und selbst wenn Du im Park deines
> ...


Hallo,
Sorry aber das treibt meinen Blutdruck unnötig hoch  :Stirnrunzeln: 
Das ist von dir eine Typische Meinung Äußerung die leider auch unsere Typische Gesellschaft widerspiegelt.

Wir die PCa Betroffenen sollten doch eigentlich alle Frohsein das unser Technischer Fortschritt uns die Möglichkeit gibt,
eine Lebensgefährliche Krankheit der Art in den Griff zu bekommen und unser Leben zu retten !!!
Wir haben ja schließlich nur ein einziges davon oder ?

@Knut
Vielen Dank für deine Beschreibung, Grafik und Darstellung der Physikalischen Fakten ! (hätte ich so niemals geschafft .... schnauf ..)
Aber wie du siehst: egal wie super du das hier darstellst .. es nutzt bei einigen leider nur wenig ... 

@RalfDM
Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, ich habe dich niemals persönlich angreifen wollen  :Stirnrunzeln:  Asche über mein Haupt !
Gruss

----------


## Epon59

> Wer aber an die Allgemeinheit bzw. die Risikogemeinschaft seiner
>  Krankenkasse die Forderung stellt, für gleichweriges den mehrfachen 
>  Preis zu bezahlen, dem sei dies verweigert


Da stehst du aber im Widerspruch zur höchstrichterlichen Entscheidung, die extra sagt, dass die Kosten keine Rolle spielen dürfen bei der Auswahl der Therapieform. Mich fragt ja auch keiner, was ich davon halte, wenn die halbe Menschheit völlig unnötig mit Antibiotika vollgepumpt werden. Und meine Beiträge steigen.

Gruß aus München (Tag 1)
Thomas

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Thomas,

Du spielst wahrscheinlich auf das "Nikolausurteil" des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes vom 6.12.2005 an. Es besagt, kurz gefasst, dass die GKVn die Behandlungskosten für eine sog. neue Behandlungsmethode übernehmen müssen, *wenn der Betroffene an einer seltenen, lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankung leidet, für die es keine andere Therapie gibt,* und wenn für die beabsichtigte Therapie ernsthafte Hinweise auf einen nicht ganz entfernt liegenden Heilungserfolg vorliegen. Weiteres zum Nikolaus-Urteil kann z. B. hier nachgelesen werden:
http://www.ohlsberg.de/index.php/de/...nikolausurteil.
Bei 68.000 Betroffenen im Jahr in Deutschland kann man wohl nicht von einer "seltenen Erkrankung" sprechen, und dass es bei dieser Krankheit "keine andere Therapie" gebe, willst Du wohl auch nicht ernsthaft behaupten wollen.

Ralf

----------


## Epon59

Nein. Ich beziehe mich auf ein Urteil des BGH aus 2003, wonach der durchschnittliche Versicherungsnehmer es versteht, dass ihm nicht die Kosten für jede beliebige Behandlung erstattet werden, sondern nur für solche, die objektiv geeignet sind, sein Leid zu lindern. Es erschließt sich ihm aber nicht, wenn der Versicherer seine Leistungspflicht auf die billigste Methode beschränken will. Erstattet der Versicherer die Kosten, kann er nicht auf einen billigeren Anbieter einer Heilbehandlung verweisen, die er für medizinisch gleichwertig hält. 

So so weit in meinen nicht juristischen Worten.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Epon,
so weit ich es verstanden habe hattest du gestern am Donnerstag deinen ersten Tag im RPTC gehabt ?
Ich hoffe das du dort nicht über den Feiertag + Wochenende im Gästehaus festsitzt  :L&auml;cheln: 
Schönen Gruss und viel Erfolg  :L&auml;cheln: 
RAE

(und immer schön stille halten gelle .. tak..tak .. tak .. hehe)

----------


## Epon59

> Ich hoffe das du dort nicht über den Feiertag + Wochenende im Gästehaus festsitzt


Ne, nix gegen das Gästehaus, aber 24Std das Center im Blick wäre eindeutig zu viel. Habe mir in der Innenstadt ein Apartement für vier Wochen gemietet. Heute 2.Sitzung, ist absolut surreal, wahrscheinlich bei jeder Form von Bestrahlung, man merkt nix aber irgendwas passiert doch. Selten hat mich ein tack-tack-tack so wenig genervt.

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nein. Ich beziehe mich auf ein Urteil des BGH aus 2003, ...


Hast Du einen Link zum Urteil, Bitte!

Konrad


@Nokurae
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute bei der Therapie im RPTC.

----------


## nokurae

Danke Hvielemi  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wie gesagt, die Therapie im RPTC hatte ich am 26.02. bereits hinter mir,
"Nachsorgetermin" ist dann am 26.05., hoffentlich kommt da was Postitves dabei raus, wie gesunkener PSA Wert  :Stirnrunzeln: )

Ansonsten war die Therapie kein Problem, aber wie gesagt (Epon59) wirkt die Behandlung selber irgendwie surreal, hatte ich auch so empfunden.
Zur Zeit leide ich immer noch an gewisse "Nachwirkungen" Bauch, Magen oder Darmbereich .. so genau weiss ich das noch nicht,
aber: wird sich hoffentlich noch legen  :L&auml;cheln: 

@Epon59
24 Std. das Center im Blick, war auch nicht mein Ding !
Aber: Man kann ja z.b. der Isar entlang bequem Spazieren gehn ...
oder auch echt krass: Das *DAV-Kletter- und Boulderzentren
*ist nur ein paar Hundert Meter vom RPTC entfernt  :L&auml;cheln: 
_"Habe mir in der Innenstadt ein Apartement für vier Wochen gemietet."_
auch nicht schlecht.
rein neugierte halber: Ist so was Teuer ?? in München .. ?

Gruss und viel Erfolg weiter, RAE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wie gesagt, die Therapie im RPTC hatte ich am 26.02. bereits hinter mir,
> "Nachsorgetermin" ist dann am 26.05., ...
> 
> Ansonsten war die Therapie kein Problem, aber wie gesagt (Epon59), wirkt die Behandlung selber irgendwie surreal, ...


Oh, da war ich nicht aufmerksam.

Meine guten Wünsche gehen natürlich an Thomas!

Für Dich dann die besten Wünsche für den Nachsorgetermin.


Carpe diem! 
Konrad

----------


## Epon59

@Konrad,

besten Dank für deine Wünsche. AZ des Urteils ist: IV Z R 278/01 vom BGH vom 12.03.2003.

@nokurae

das Apartement ist in einem schönen Hotel in der City und kostet knapp 10.000 Euro. Geht dank einem lieben Geschäftspartner, der mir das als Beitrag zu meiner Genesung schenkt. Krass ist für mich, dass drei Golfplätze in der Nähe von Rinecker sind, muss jetzt nur noch die richtigen Behandlungszeiten bekommen und der Regen aufhören. Würde mir für deine Nachwirkungen doch mal die Homöopathie anschauen. Ich nehme derzeit Sabal als Organmittel und Cadmium C30 für die Bestrahlung. Das Schöne, entweder es hilft oder nicht. Gibt aber keine Nebenwirkungen und der Mann meiner Homöopathin hat jetzt schon seit acht Wochen keine Bluttransfusion mehr benötigt. Kann dir aber auch erst in vier Wochen sagen, ob es geholfen hat.

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

> @Konrad,
> 
> besten Dank für deine Wünsche. AZ des Urteils ist: IV Z R 278/01 vom BGH vom 12.03.2003.
> 
> @nokurae
> 
> das Apartement ist in einem schönen Hotel in der City und kostet knapp 10.000 Euro. Geht dank einem lieben Geschäftspartner, der mir das als Beitrag zu meiner Genesung schenkt. Krass ist für mich, dass drei Golfplätze in der Nähe von Rinecker sind, muss jetzt nur noch die richtigen Behandlungszeiten bekommen und der Regen aufhören. Würde mir für deine Nachwirkungen doch mal die Homöopathie anschauen. Ich nehme derzeit Sabal als Organmittel und Cadmium C30 für die Bestrahlung. Das Schöne, entweder es hilft oder nicht. Gibt aber keine Nebenwirkungen und der Mann meiner Homöopathin hat jetzt schon seit acht Wochen keine Bluttransfusion mehr benötigt. Kann dir aber auch erst in vier Wochen sagen, ob es geholfen hat.
> 
> Gruss
> Thomas


10 K€  :Stirnrunzeln: ) schluck ....
naja nix für mich.
Ansonsten Danke .... aber Homöopathi .. na ich weis nicht

Gruss

----------


## nokurae

Hehe .. da fällt mir noch was lustiges ein zu "Homöopathi"

"Die Globoli behandlung" ist ungefähr so, wie wenn der Hahn mit Ihren Eiern nach der Henne wirft .. hehe ...
Gruss

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend,

*Hohe Dosis macht frei .*

@ Low Road
Hallo LR,




> *LR:* Wegen Dr. Zietman, da hättest du doch etwas sorgfältiger recherchieren dürfen, denn das MassGeneral verfügt sehr wohl über eine Proton-Beam Anlage.


Wir hatten doch schon einige Diskussionen geführt, so dass Du doch nicht ernsthaft glauben kannst, dass mir so ein Anfängerfehler passiert. Lese einmal genau durch, was ich geschrieben habe.




> *LR:* Wollen wir nur der theoretischen Betrachtung der Strahlentherapie der Vorrang geben, dann dürfte es eigentlich nur noch HDR-Brachy Therapien mit Iridium-192 geben, denn da wird noch nicht mal gesundes Gewebe im Eindringkanal belastet, sondern nur das Zielvolumen bestrahlt:


Dies ist nur wieder ein Ablenkmanöver oder besser gesagt, suggerierter Unsinn, denn der Bragg Peak ist bei der Protonentherapie physikalische Realität. Nehmen wir einen Betroffenen mit Gehirntumor und spielen nachfolgend beide Strahlenvarianten durch


Der Betroffene wird mit Protonen bestrahlt. Nach Ende der Therapie ist er geheilt.Der Betroffene wird mit IMRT Photonen mit der erforderlichen Dosis wie bei den Protonen bestrahlt. Nach Ende der Therapie ist er von seinem Tumor geheilt, weiß aber nicht mehr, ob er Männlein oder Weiblein ist. 
Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Bestrahlungsarten ist der real vorhandene Bragg Peak bei der Protonenbestrahlung, d.h. die Strahlen enden energiemäßig im Tumor. Die Photonenstrahlen setzen ihre Zerstörung auch nach dem Tumor fort und schädigen die gesunden Teile des Gehirns.
Zur Erinnerung ist nachstehend das so aussagekräftige Schaubild des Dr. Zietmanns angeführt und um Irrungen auszuschließen


Links sind die PhotonenRechts sind die Protonen 







> *LR:* Knut, warten wir doch einfach die PARTIQoL Studie ab, die schon in wenigen Jahren zur Nebenwirkungsrate berichten wird, denn dass die Heilungsraten bei Proton-Beam höher liegen wird kaum behauptet, oder?


Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass Herr Zietmann der Studienleiter ist und uns eine Diskussion, wie bei der von Dir so hochgelobten Pivot Studie, erspart bleibt.

@ Harald
Hallo Harald,

Mein nächster Termin beim Urologen ist Mitte Mai. Über das Ergebnis werde ich im Rahmen meiner Threadfortschreibung berichten. Der geplante Untersuchungstermin im Dezember letzten Jahres ist aufgrund diverser privater und geschäftlicher Termine untergegangen.
Ich habe nichts gegen Professor Wenz und bezweifle auch nicht Deine Zahlenangabe, sondern es ist ein allgemeiner Hinweis aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen, in Gesprächen mit vier Professoren gewonnen, dass diese zuerst einmal ihr eigenes Produkt loswerden wollen und Aussagen zu anderen Produkten mit Vorsicht zu sehen sind.

@ Hartmut S
Hallo Hartmut,




> *Hartmut:* Ich lese gerne deren Ergüsse. Nicht die damaligen, eher die neueren Beiträge.


Da kann ich nur beipflichten die neueren Ergüsse zu lesen, denn mein Hinweis bezog sich auf eine Rolle rückwärts von der IMRT zur 3D-Bestrahlung.
Aber im Laufe des Jahres werde ich in der Plauderecke leichtere Kost anbieten und über meine letztjährigen Alaskaerlebnisse mit schönen Fotos von Grizzlies berichten.




@ Ralf
Hallo Ralf,




> *Ralf:*   dass mein Wort als Administrator besonderes Gewicht habe sieht sicher nicht jeder so  ich auch nicht , und mir wurde ja in diesem thread auch gnädig bedeutet, dass ich zwar durchaus das Forum betreuen darf, mich aber gefälligst herauszuhalten habe, wenn *Wissende* miteinander kommunizieren


Da bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass viele Forumsmitglieder ähnlich wie ich Deine Beiträge als gewichtig sehen.




> *Ralf:*   Über die DHB ist die Zeit hinweggegangen, und ich habe keine Lust, dieses Fass wieder aufzumachen.


Das Fass  war bis jetzt noch nicht zu. Auf der BPS Website ist die DHB noch, recht ausführlich beschrieben, zu finden. Zugegebenermaßen wurde der Text entschärft, aber meine Zustimmung findet er auch in dieser Form nicht.

Ich möchte Deinen Satz ergänzen:
Über die DHB ist die Zeit hinweggegangen. *Schade, dass es nur eine Illusion war.*

Und damit ist für mich das Fass gedeckelt!




> *Ralf:* Was ich dagegen immer noch vermisse, ist der _Nachweis_ oder anders ausgedrückt die _Evidenz_ dafür, dass dieser postulierte Vorteil sich in der Praxis tatsächlich durch bessere Behandlungsergebnisse (geringere Langzeit-Rezidivraten) bei geringeren Nebenwirkungen (Freiheit von Spätfolgen aller Art) bemerkbar macht.


Es wurde schon vor Jahren eine Studie von Zietmann und Slater, letzterer ist der Leiter des Protoncenters Loma Linda, gemacht, und es gibt keine wesentlichen Unterschiede. Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere, war die Strahlungsdosis 72 Gy. Woher sollen auch die Unterschiede kommen? Die biologische Wirkung beider Verfahren auf die Krebszellen ist gleich. Darm und Blase sind tolerant gegen die Bestrahlung und eventuelle Reizungen klingen nach Therapieende schnell ab.

Meine Entscheidung für Loma Linda wurde getragen durch die hohe Strahlungsdosis von 82 Gy. Diese Dosis war in Deutschland 2007 mit IMRT nicht möglich.
Mein Urologe hat mich zur Protonenstrahlung (Bragg Peak) gedrängt wegen des von ihm gesehenen größeren Sekundärkrebsrisikos der Photonenbestrahlung.
Wenn es durch den Bragg Peak in der Langzeitbetrachtung Vorteile geben sollte, dann in dieser Kombination von hoher Dosis und Sekundärkrebsrisikos.
Deshalb führe ich die Begriffe immer wieder an, aber das interessiert kaum jemanden und entsprechend fallen die Antworten aus.

Deshalb sollte eine neue Studie mit hohen Strahlungsdosen von 90 Gy durchgeführt werden, um zu sehen, ob sich Unterschiede auftuen. Alles andere wäre wieder Larifari.




> *Ralf:* Die Tatsache, dass sich in den USA immer neue Protonenzentren auftun, ist für mich kein Beweis, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du dies ernsthaft behaupten willst.


In meinem Beitrag hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich über die Anzahl der Protoncenter in US sehr überrascht war, aber ich war eher mehr erschrocken über diese Lawine von Protoncentern. Diese Investitionslawine schafft Tatsachen, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese, wie es Herr Zietmann hofft, alle als moderne Investitionsruinen enden.




> *Ralf:*  Was ich derzeit zur Protonentherapie zu sagen habe, kannst Du hier ab S. 51 (habe eben das Update hochgeladen, am Abschnitt über die Protonenbestrahlung hat sich aber nichts geändert) nachlesen, und wenn darin etwas Fehlerhaftes steht, einschließlich der diesbezüglichen Aussage der Leitlinie, dann lass es mich wissen.


Das ist ausgezeichnet und sehr objektiv dargestellt. Ich bedanke mich für die Ehre, mit meiner Trilogie hier vertreten zu sein und werde das fällige Update, das ich schon Jahre vor mir herschiebe, baldmöglichst erledigen.

Und nun, lieber Hartmut S, empfehle ich Dir, diese hervorragende Ausarbeitung von unserem Administrator einmal genauestens anzusehen, damit Du begreifst, was er für dies Forum bzw. den PCa-Betroffenen leistet. Die KISP-Texte werden von ihm zusammengetragen und gepflegt. Die umfangreichen Archivierungen führt er auch persönlich durch. Beides sind Einrichtungen, die für viele Betroffene unersetzbare Informationsquellen sind.
Und vielleicht wirst Du dann auch verstehen, warum ich das Wort von unserem Administrator als sehr gewichtig ansehe.

@ Hvielemi
Hallo Konrad,
zuerst möchte ich anmerken, dass mir in Deinen Ausführung der Schwerpunkt auf Geld und dies noch verquickt mit meinen vermeintlichen Vermögensverhältnissen stark missfällt. Diese Art der Argumentation ist im Forum unüblich bzw. gehört nicht hier her, und habe ich als Entgleisung nur einmal bei Schorschel erlebt.
Die Kosten für die Therapie einschließlich Aufenthalt zu zweit mit Flug und Leihwagen sowie unseren tollen Wochenendausflügen in Kalifornien- alles nachzulesen in meiner Trilogie- haben etwa 50.000,- Euro betragen. Die Therapiekosten mit 28.000,- Euro habe ich mir persönlich argumentativ von meiner KV als einmalige Sonderleistung erstritten. Dies ist zweifelsohne Geld, aber man muss kein Millionär sein, um so eine Behandlung in US stemmen zu können.
Und passend dazu möchte ich zum ersten Teil Deiner nachfolgenden Frage 




> *Konrad:*   Heute würdest Du wohl die Therapie in Loma Linda von dir weisen, .


antworten: Nein, denn am Ende der Therapie war die Feststellung meiner Frau, dass der Aufenthalt in Loma Linda die schönste Zeit unserer Ehe gewesen wäre. Wir waren damals 42 Jahre verheiratet und wer mitrechnet, weiß, dass wir in diesem Jahr unsere Goldene Hochzeit haben bzw. hatten.




> *Konrad:*   weil am RTPC mit dem Scanning gegenüber dem Splattering das modernere Verfahren angeboten wird.


Technisch ist dies richtig, aber für das PCa sind die Vorteile begrenzt. Die Präzession kann wegen der Prostatabewegung nicht genutzt werden, so dass nur der Vorteil der geringen Sekundärstrahlung des Scanverfahrens bleibt. Die Sekundärstrahlung ist eine richtungsundefinierte Strahlung und kann im Körper ab einer gewissen Stärke Krebs erzeugen. Nach den theoretischen Modellrechnungen wird diese kritische Größenordnung bei den Proton Splatteringanlagen wie auch bei den IMRT-Anlagen erreicht. Mit diesem Argument hatte Herr Schmitt versucht, Loma Linda zu diskreditieren. Dort kannte man das Problem und hatte mit geeigneten Maßnahmen vorgesorgt. Ich habe die Messkurven zu der Sekundärstrahlung in einem Forumsbeitrag geliefert. Eine Antwort dazu gab es nicht, d.h. die Werte waren ok.
Ob bei den IMRT-Anlagen dieser Punkt beachtet und überprüft wird, weiß ich nicht.
Eine Behandlung bei Rinecker würde ich noch von der mich zufriedenstellenden Klärung der nachfolgenden Punkte abhängig machen


Die Gesamtdosis bei Rinecker ist 82 GY, und zwar verabreicht in starker Hypofraktionierung. Ich würde nur zu Rinecker gehen, wenn ich wie in Loma Linda eine Gesamtdosis von mindestens 88 Gy erhalten würde.Eine Studie zur Hypofraktionierung für Protonanlagen gibt es nicht. Es ist zwar zu erwarten, dass die Übertragung der Ergebnisse aus den IMRT-Studien funktioniert, aber Restrisiken bleiben insbesondere auch durch die abweichende Scantechnik. 

Ich würde mir die Überlegungen bzw. die Theorie dazu genau erläutern lassen.




> *Konrad:*  ich wette, dass sobald die Frage nach der Prtotonentherapie für Prostatakrebs evident gelöst ist, dasselbe Geschrei losgehen wird um die schwereren Partikelstrahlen wie Kohlestoffionen. Und auch diese Diskussion wird sich nicht
> querulatorisch, sondern nur mit Evidenz zu Therapieerfolg und Toxizität
> beantworten lassen.


Da der Wirkungsmechanismus mit überwiegend DNA-Doppelbrechung ein gänzlich anderer ist, gibt es Behandlungsvorteile insbesondere bei den aggressiveren PK Arten. Eine Studie wurde schon vor vielen Jahren an PK-Patienten in Japan durchgeführt, und wenn ich mir die Werte/Kurven betrachte, gerate ich immer wieder ins Schwärmen. Es sind Ergebnisse von einem anderen Stern. Ich habe diese Werte und Kurven mit Erläuterungen im Forum veröffentlicht. Aber das hatte niemanden interessiert. Man übte die Rolle rückwärts zur 3D-Bestrahlung.
Bei der Schwerpartikelbestrahlung gibt es aber ein großes Problem, und zwar mit der starken Sekundäremission und damit mit der krebserzeugenden, richtungsundefinierten Sekundärstrahlung. Was man sich in Heidelberg dagegen überlegt hat, weiß ich nicht.
Deine anderen technischen Anmerkungen habe ich bereits weiter oben in den diversen Stellungnahmen beantwortet.

*und mindert das Rezidivrisiko!*

Gruß Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Knut,

vielen Dank für diesen sehr sachlichen und informativen Beitrag. Noch nachträglich herzliche Glückwünsche zur Goldenen Hochzeit.

*"Träume nicht dein Leben - lebe deinen Traum"*
(Walt Disney)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Knut

Eine Goldene Hochzeitsreise zu 22'000 $ könnten sich einige hier im Forum leisten, ich selbst auch, so ich denn jemals goldene Hochzeit zu feiern hätte. Wenn dazu auch noch die durch die KK vergütete Heilung von Prostatakrebs kommt, ist das Glück so gut wie vollkommen. Da schwang meinerseits nicht das Geringste an Neid mit, wenn es anders klang, tut mir das leid. Fakt ist aber auch, dass die meisten PCa-Betroffenen nicht in der Lage wären, 28'000 $ erst mal auf den Tisch zu legen und dann bei der KK einzufordern mit ungewissem Ausgang. Das hat mit deinen oder meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Die sachliche Auseinandersetzung ist meinerseits nun zur Genüge geführt worden. Dein Beispiel des Hirntumors zeigt eindrücklich die Möglichkeiten der Protonentherapie auf, für die mit Hirn-, Augen-, Rückenmarktumoren und der Behandlung von Kindern eine beachtliche Indikationsliste gegeben ist. Ob und unter welchen Bedingungen auch die Prostatatherapie dazugehöre, wird sich in den nun angeleirten Studien zeigen. 


Es geht um dies: 
Wer im nächstgelegenen Zentrum eine IMRT-Bestrahlung oder eine RPE bekommt, bekommt weiterhin eine erstklassige Behandlung. Er muss sich in keiner Weise diskriminiert fühlen gegenüber jenen, die nach LomaLinda fliegen, oder sich mit der Strassenbahn zu Rinecker oder mit der Bahn z.B. nach Prag begeben.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Knut  :L&auml;cheln: 

Bist du das auf dem Bild der vor dem Teddybär abhaut ?
Gruss

----------


## Hartmut S

> Aber im Laufe des Jahres werde ich in der Plauderecke leichtere Kost anbieten und über meine letztjährigen Alaskaerlebnisse mit schönen Fotos von Grizzlies berichten.


Das, lieber Knut gefällt "Hartmut" besser!

@nokurae, nein, da ist kein Knut auf dem Foto.
Ich denke, er läuft niemals vor etwas weg (?!).

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

> *Nokurae:* Bist du das auf dem Bild der vor dem Teddybär abhaut?


Danke für die Blumen, aber das sind junge Männer, gut 50 Jahre jünger als ich und dann kommt noch Hartmuts Feststellung dazu 




> *Hartmut:* nokurae, nein, da ist kein Knut auf dem Foto.
> Ich denke, er läuft niemals vor etwas weg (?!).


Unser erstes Treffen mit einem Grizzly war entspannter nämlich in der Lobby unseres Hotels in Anchorage.




Und nun zum Teddybär, der besteht aus 400 kg geballte Kraft und ist blitzschnell aus dem Stand heraus in voller Aktion. Dagegen ist ein Porsche ein lahmer Sack.





Aber dazu später einmal mehr an anderer Stelle, wie angekündigt.
Gruß Knut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Abschließen möchte ich die Diskussion Vergleich Photonen zu Protonen für mich mit Anmerkungen zum Dosisvergleich, denn ich bin bei meinen Argumentationen davon ausgegangen, dass die Gesamtdosis bei IMRT-Photonen inzwischen zur Protonentherapie aufgeschlossen hat. Da PCa und Forum in meiner Prioritätenliste nach hinten gerutscht sind, bin ich teilweise mit meinen Informationen nicht mehr auf einem aktuellen Stand. Deshalb habe ich gegoogelt und für Deutschland als Ergebnis 78 Gray Maxdosis für IMRT-Photonen und einmal den Hinweis bis zu 80 Gy ohne Indikation gefunden.
Sollten in Deutschland tatsächlich die 78 Gy die Maxdosis für IMRT-Photonen darstellen, dann ergibt sich doch ein sehr differenziertes Bild im Vergleich der beiden Verfahren


Für 10 Gray Dosisdifferenz (Loma Linda 88 Gy) würde ich sogar über den Atlantik rudernDie Heilungsrate der Protontherapie ist deutlich besser als bei der PhotontherapieDie Vorteile der Protonentherapie sollten dann auch öffentlich im BPS, Forum, Erster Rat usw. herausgestellt werden, solange Unterschiede in der Gesamtdosis bestehen, denn der kurative Vorteil der höheren Strahlungsdosis ist durch Studien nachgewiesen. 

Wie gesagt, gelten meine Anmerkungen nur für den Fall, dass meine Google Recherchen zutreffen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Epon59

Heute 5. Bestrahlung, gebe gerne einen kurzen Zwischenbericht. Die Bestrahlung an sich geht wirklich sehr einfach und flott. Wirkt aber sehr surreal, wenn man so alleine in der Moulange in der Gantry liegt. Ballon macht ebenfalls keine Probleme, habe ich mir deutlich unangenehmer ausgemalt. Dafür setzt bei mir schon ein sehr starker Harndrang ein. Solange ich viel trinken kann, ist es okay, wirkt sogar etwas entspannend, muss aber auch eine Toilette in der Nähe sein. Habe den Eindruck, dass es einfach von oben nach unten durchläuft. Weiß noch nicht, ob es durch die Bestrahlung kommt, oder dem Umstand geschuldet ist, dass ich Globuli zur Entgiftung nehme. Und viel Pieseln wäre ein Zeichen dafür. Habe das Organmittel Prostata jetzt auf 1x2 Tropfen tgl reduziert, mal sehen, ob ich etwas erkennen kann. 

Da das Wetter in München derzeit sehr dezent ist, lässt es sich mit einem Buch in der Hand im Zimmer sehr gut aushalten.

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Epon  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wollte mich mal wieder kurz melden,

ich bin davon überzeugt das du mit der Protonenbestrahlung auf dem richtigen weg bist !!
Ich habe nähmlich am Freitag, von meinem Urologen eine Super Nachricht bekommen:
*PSA Wert von 4,9 !!*
also in nicht mal 3 Monaten gefallen um 12 !!
von *17 auf 4,9 runter !!*

Was nach diesem Zeitraum eigentlich gar nicht unbedingt zu erwarten ist ... yuhuuuu .....
Wir sind heute am Sonntag vor lauter Freude sofort zum Griechen gerannt hehe ....

Wirkt surreal in der Moulange in der Gantry ... ja da sind wir uns einig !! 
aber alleine bist du nicht ganz ... mit nichten.

In dem Vorraum zur Gantry schon, alleine aus Strahlenschutzgründen durch die (schwache) Röntgenbestrahlung der Aufnahme für die Positions Justage der aktuellen Sitzung ja aber ...
Im nächsten Raum wirst du von den Damen sehr sehr intensiv über Monitor beobachtet !!
Komm ja niemals auf die Idee in der Moulage irgendwas von dir zu bewegen, die sehen das !! auch die Zehenspitzen,

Ich hatte mal gedacht, ich entspanne mich etwas und hatte nur die Position meiner Hände (kurz vor Bestrahlngsbeginn) minimal bewegt,
schon gabs einen gewaltigen Anschiss !!  :Stirnrunzeln: , eine Unterbrechung und eine neue Aufnahme.

" _Dafür setzt bei mir schon ein sehr starker Harndrang ein_." ist bei den meisten völlig normal so ! Keine Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen ??
"_Weiß noch nicht, ob es durch die Bestrahlung kommt_" Na klar mit Sicherheit !
"_oder dem Umstand geschuldet ist, dass ich Globuli zur Entgiftung nehme_." Sorry .. völliger Unfug !
In Globoly ist -1 x 10 Hoch (unendlich) also nix und hat auch nix mit einer "Vergiftung" und deren "Entgiftung" zu tun

Ich finde aber ehrlich gesagt nicht nur das Liegen in der Gantry bei dir dann "surreal"
sondern die Verhältniskeit solcher "Globolis" zu diesem Technischen Aufwand dem du dich da dann anvertraust .....
selbst dann wenn es sich dabei nur um den *Glauben* einer Beseitigung, Eindämmen von ungewollten Nebenwirkungen geht !

aber wenn du glaubst es hilft .... dann wirds schon wirken  :L&auml;cheln:  nix dagegen !

Im Zweifelsfall lass ich dir einfach gerne meine Bankverbindung (lach ..) zukommen.
bekommst dann von mir "schwäbische" Globlis, (mit pers.Widmung aus Tübingen) die helfen dann sogar gegen Lachkrämpfe, Hust und _Niesattacken_ in der Gantry ... hehe

na egal, 
ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Erfolg !!
bin dann am 26.05. selbst im RPTC zur Nachsorge, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann ev.

Gruss NOKURAE

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...
> "_oder dem Umstand geschuldet ist, dass ich Globuli zur Entgiftung nehme_." Sorry .. völliger Unfug !
> In Globoly ist -1 x 10 Hoch (unendlich) also nix und hat auch nix mit einer "Vergiftung" und deren "Entgiftung" zu tun
> 
> Ich finde aber ehrlich gesagt nicht nur das Liegen in der Gantry bei dir dann "surreal"
> sondern die Verhältniskeit solcher "Globolis" zu diesem Technischen Aufwand dem du dich da dann anvertraust .....
> selbst dann wenn es sich dabei nur um den *Glauben* einer Beseitigung, Eindämmen von ungewollten Nebenwirkungen geht !
> 
> aber wenn du glaubst es hilft .... dann wirds schon wirken  nix dagegen. 
> [sic!]


Mal sehen, ob es nach diesen Anmerkungen wieder zu demselben Shitstorm kommt,
wie hiernach (Bitte nicht! Den Erfordernissen der Empörungskultur wurde schon mehr als Genüge getan):




> Hier kommt es gar vor, dass ein Forist sich unter Rineckers Protonenkanone legt, 
> zugleich aber Globuli und Tröpfchen konsumiert. [...]
> Globuli sind erwiesenermassen weniger gefährlich als Krokodile.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## nokurae

Hi Vielemie  :L&auml;cheln: 
"_Mal sehen, ob es nach diesen Anmerkungen wieder zu demselben Shitstorm kommt,
wie hiernach (Bitte nicht! Den Erfordernissen der  Empörungskultur wurde schon mehr als Genüge getan):_"

Was meinst du eigentlich mit: _Den Erfordernissen der  Empörungskultur wurde schon mehr als Genüge getan): ??
_meinst du damit vielleicht unsere eigene ??_

...
_Gruss_ nokurae (mit der Hoffnung auf mehr Sachlichkeit)
_

----------


## Epon59

Geschafft, seit drei Tagen wieder zuhause!

Leider hatte ich wohl gleich 2x das große Los gezogen. Bereits nach dem dritten Behandlungstag begannen bei mir die möglichen Nebenwirkungen. Hier gilt der ganz besondere Dank meiner Homöopathin, dank derer Kunst ich in den letzten beiden Wochen immerhin schmerzfrei blieb, auch wenn ich weiterhin öfters zum Wasserlassen flitzen muss. Und natürlich meiner Familie, die mich in den letzten vier Wochen mit einem außergewöhnlichen Service unterstützt hat. 

Ich staune nach wie vor über die Berichte aus Loma Linda, leider gibt es aus Deutschland/München so gut wie keine. Dort treiben die Patienten munter Sport, besuchen regelmäßig das Gym oder gehen Golfen, alles während der Therapie. Von den wenigen Gesprächen, die ich in München führen konnte, weiß ich, dass es den anderen vor Ort auch nicht viel besser erging. Auch wenn alles mannhaft ertragen wurde, kam zwischen den Zeilen doch durch, dass keiner ohne Nebenwirkungen war und keine Lust an sportlicher Betätigung bestand. Möglicherweise hängt es damit zusammen, dass in LL die Bestrahlung auf 41-45 Sitzungen verteilt wird und in München auf 21 mit eben höherer Einzeldosis. Dies soll aber keine Widerrede gegen den Ansatz bei Rinecker sein. Ganz im Gegenteil, würde immer die Form der Hypofraktionierung wählen. 

Werde nach dem endgültigen Abklingen der Nebenwirkungen noch eine Vitamin C-Kur nachschieben.

Ein besonderer Dank noch an Knut Krüger. Ohne solche "Freigeister" wäre das Forum aus meiner Sicht nur die Hälfte wert. Meine Entscheidung zugunsten der Protonen war auch durch eine ganz persönliche Einstellung geprägt. Durch das Operieren/Wegnehmen eines Teils meines Körpers hätte ich mich immer als Verlierer gefühlt und die Heilung komplett in fremde Hände gegeben. Erlebe aktuell im engsten Freundeskreis wohin dies zwei Jahre nach einer RPE führen kann, das Forum selbst ist voll von solchen Berichten. Dies ist aber meine ganz persönliche Empfindung, der niemand folgen muss. Jeder hat die eigene Entscheidungsfreiheit. Dennoch erachte ich es für ein Forum von besonderer Wichtigkeit, alle Formen gleichberechtigt zu betrachten. Weniger für die, die es schon hinter sich haben, sondern für die noch vielen, die ganz neu davon betroffen sind. Und deshalb mein Dank an Knut; wäre schade wenn man nur in einem eigenen separaten Forum über Protonen reden könnte. 

Allen eine weiterhin gute Zeit
Thomas

----------


## uwes2403

Hi Thomas,

alles Gute für den weiteren Verlauf.....

Und wie Du richtig schreibst sind Berichte unterschiedlicher Erfahrungen aus den jeweiligen Therapien vor allem für die wichtig, die neu mit der Diagnose konfrontiert werden. Daher wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du auch weiterhin berichtest. (das gilt natürlich für alle anderen auch..)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Epon  :L&auml;cheln: 
Meine Gratulation dazu,

"_Hier gilt der ganz besondere Dank meiner Homöopathin, dank derer Kunst_"
soso .. hm ..hm ...
also auch noch weiblich (lach)
na dann ...

Hatte übrigens als NW zeitweile starke Unterleibsschmerzen aus dem Verd. Bereich zusätzlich zu den von dir Beschriebenen NW.
Probleme sind aber jetzt inzwischen wieder zurückgegangen.

Ansonsten alles Gute .. NOKURAE
PS. Habe morgen, Dienstag,  zur Sicherheit noch eine Darmspiegelung, hoffe das nichts schlimmes dabei entdeckt wird., werde hier noch weiterberichten.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Thomas,

erst einmal von mir alles Gute!



> Durch das Operieren/Wegnehmen eines Teils meines Körpers hätte ich mich immer als Verlierer gefühlt und die Heilung komplett in fremde Hände gegeben.


Und nun nicht mehr?
Bevor ich da nun mit einem verbrannten Knäuel im Bauch rumlaufe, lasse ich mir doch lieber das "Dingens" ganz entfernen. Somit wird der gesamte Krebs entfernt, solange er sich noch in der Kapsel befindet. *Dieses Glück hatte ich leider nicht.*
Ob da mit der Bestrahlung alle Krebszellen erwischt wurden?




> Ich erlebe aktuell im engsten Freundeskreis wohin dies zwei Jahre nach einer RPE führen


 
Wohin führen sie denn?
Ist das auch auf dieses Forum bezogen, wo sich einige operieren lassen haben, und dann nur noch die 216 aktiven Mitglieder schreiben, bei denen die RPE oder die Strahlen-Therapie nicht geklappt hat?
Die anderen 3000 Benutzer sind glücklich, melden sich daher nicht mehr.
940 habe ich einmal altersbedingt oder als verstorben, verzogen abgezogen.
Benutzer 3.940 Aktive Benutzer 216

Na ja, ich bin einer davon.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich dich hier nächstes Jahr noch sehen werde.
Das ist jetzt nicht so gemeint, dass ich dich nicht mag.
Das ist so gemeint, dass es dir nun gut geht, und du dieses sehr gute Forum nicht mehr brauchst.

Ob verbrannte Prosti, oder ein dunkles Loch.
Ich hoffe, du hast die richtige Entscheidung gefunden.
Eine RPE ist danach kaum noch möglich, falls der PSA nicht auf 0,00 geht.

Auch ohne Prosti kannst du noch "bumsen", und dich als "Mann" fühlen.
Da muss man nicht vom Glauben abfallen, das nun das zweit-, oder sech(x)beste Stück nun weg ist.
Solange dir man nicht (durch die Bestrahlung) dein "bestes Stück") entfernen muss, klappt es auch hinterher, manchmal auch mit dem Sex. :L&auml;cheln:  
zur Not gibt es ja auch noch Viagra, es sei denn, du brauchtest sie vorher bereits. . . .
Deinen "Abschluss-Bericht" finde ich geil!
Ich hoffe, du bleibst uns treu, auch wenn es dir die nächsten 10 Jahre, oder 15 Jahr gut geht.
Ich wünsch dir, dass du die nächsten 10 jahre hier nicht mehr schreiben musst.

Alles Gute!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Epon59

Hi Hartmut,

zunächst besten Dank für deine netten Genesungswünsche. Gerne auch mit kritischen Anmerkungen, solange diese sachlich sind und nicht irgendwelche unlautere wirtschaftlichen Aspekte oder Hokuspokus unterstellen.

Ich weiß selbst noch nicht, wie ich dieses Thema richtig kommunizieren kann. Vor allem dann, wenn ich im Kontakt mit "Operierten" bin, die weitere Probleme haben. So wie unser Freund, der vor zwei Jahren eine RPE hatte, lange Zeit mit Inkontinenz gerungen hat und nun mit einem zweistelligen PSA-Wert konfrontiert ist. Bei aller Skepsis im Hinblick auf die Nebenwirkungen der Protonen (die Unterschiede in der Fraktionierung hatte ich aber schon hervor gehoben), habe ich dennoch noch keinen Bericht gefunden, wo ähnliches nach dieser Therapie berichtet wurde. Auch wenn es wenige sind, die hier über die Nachwirkungen/Folgebehandlungen der RPE berichten, bei den Protonen ist es kein einziger (mir bekannt).




> Und nun nicht mehr?


Zugegeben, nicht ganz konsequent. Auf eine reine "Geistheilung" wollte ich mich nicht einlassen. Dennoch will ich versuchen, große Teile des Organs zu erhalten.




> einem verbrannten Knäuel im Bauch


Aber weiterhin funktionsfähig. Konnte und wollte mir einen trockenen Orgasmus nicht vorstellen. Nach Protonen kann es weniger Flüssigkeit sein, aber es ist nicht trocken. 




> Somit wird der gesamte Krebs entfernt


Dies ist auch den Protonen der Fall. Es wird ein Sicherheitssaum rund um die gesamte Prostata gelegt. Weswegen ich derzeit auch laufend Wasserlassen kann. Gerade bei nervenschonenden Ops ist obige Aussage wohl mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn so sauber sind die Schnitte nicht unbedingt.




> Ob da mit der Bestrahlung alle Krebszellen erwischt wurden?


Ja, siehe Saum. Außerdem werden die Lymphknoten gemäß der Leitlinien ebenfalls bestrahlt.




> und du dieses sehr gute Forum nicht mehr brauchst.


Davon gehe ich auch aus. Aber die neuen Betroffenen. Alle mit denen ich gesprochen habe, haben ihre Infos über die Protonen nur aus den verrücktesten Ecken erhalten. Warum soll es wie bei den Brotherhoods in den Staaten eine extra Seite dafür geben, wo das grundsätzliche Thema doch das gleiche ist.




> Eine RPE ist danach kaum noch möglich


Auch das hatten wir schon, siehe Salvage Op. Und wer weiß, was die Zukunft noch bringt. 




> falls der PSA nicht auf 0,00 geht


Muss wohl auch nicht sein, genügt wohl der Normbereich. Die Prostata ist ja noch da und kann deshalb auch produzieren. Nur eben nicht zu viel. 




> dein "bestes Stück") entfernen muss


Auf gar keinen Fall, so weit ging der Sicherheitssaum dann doch nicht :-) Oder du verstehst etwas anderes darunter.




> dass du die nächsten 10 jahre hier nicht mehr schreiben musst.


Zur Aufklärung für andere gerne.

Ebenfalls alles Gute!

Thomas

----------


## nokurae

Hey Hartmut,
da bleibt doch nix verbranntes übrig .... du bist ja ein echter Witzbold .. lach
und der Sexuelle Aspekt ist ja wohl bei einer Krebsdiagnose auch nicht gerade das wichtigste oder ? !!
Oder hast du vielleicht Angst das ev. dabei gezeugte Kinder (eines Protonenstrahl Therapierten) mit einem Loch im Ohr durch die Welt laufen müssen ... hihi

Gruss NOKURAE

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut, lieber Thomas

Es ist wohl wenig zielführend, hinterher die Vor- und Nachteile einzelner
Therapieformen gegeneinander aufzurechnen. Solange der Tumor sich
ausschliesslich in der Kapsel befindet, ist es weitestgehend egal, ob
man sich einer offenen oder robotergestützten RPE unterziehe, einer
perkutanen Strahlentherapie mit Gammastrahlen oder Photonen oder 
einer Brachytherapie mit Betastrahlen, ob ein Linearbeschleuniger
sich im Kreise oder in räumlicher Bewegung um den Körper herumdrehe,
oder ob pro Sitzung jeweils ein starres Feld gefahren werde:
Die Vernichtung des Tumors ist so gut wie garantiert, das ändern auch
einige wenige gy mehr oder weniger nicht mehr.

Bei den Nebenwirkungen ist das etwas anders. So hatte ich schon am
zweiten Tag nach der offenen RPE heftige Erektionen (Priapismen),
was übrigens mit dem Katheter drin gar nicht so lustig ist, und mit
Inkontinenz musste ich mich nie befassen. Daraus würde ich aber nie
ableiten wollen, dass die RPE diesbezüglich problemlos sei (Ich konnte
diese Erektionen so gut wie nie in die 'Tat' umsetzen, da die ADT
im Anschluss kontraproduktiv war).

Wenn in Loma Linda die Patienten alle glücklich golfen gehen, ist das
wohl eher einer geschickten amerikanischen Werbekampagne zu
verdanken, und vielleicht auch der Auswahl der Patienten. Dafür
sitzen die einen Monat länger fest, als Patienten, die eine daVinci-OP
der hypofraktionierte Tomotherapie bekommen. Ich hab noch nie eine
Werbebroschüre gesehen für eine Klinik, die irgendeine Prostata-
therapie anbietet, auf der nicht ein seelig lächelnder älterer Herr
im eleganten Freizeitlook vom Titelbild guckt, meist begleitet von
einer ebenso seelig guckenden, leicht nach hinten gerückten älteren 
Dame.

Wenn dann aber Tumormassen und Metastasen ausserhalb des wie
auch immer therapierten Bereiches vorhanden sind, sieht das ganze
anders aus. Dagegen gibt es von keiner der erwähnten Primärtherapien
irgendwelche Garantien. Gegen ein Understaging vor der Therapie-
wahl ist niemand gefeit. Bei einer RPE bekommt Mann das meist mit dem
Pathologiebericht wenige Tage nach der OP serviert, Bestrahlte,
womöglich mit adjuvanter Hormontherapie, werden das gegebenenfalls
später an ihrem PSA-Verlauf erkennen müssen.

Ich hab zur ersten Gruppe gehört, Hartmut zur seltenen Spezies derjenigen,
die nach RPE trotz sauberer Pathologie einen Anstieg des PSA hinnehmen
müssen, Knut hat nun nach 15 Jahren immer noch einen bemerkenswert
stabilen PSA, und ich drücke Thomas und allen Anderen, die sich gerade einer
Primärtherapie unterzogen haben, die Daumen, dass sie ebenfalls zu der
Gruppe der Geheilten gehören.

Was die PREFERE-Studie mangels Teilnehmern wohl nie wird zeigen können,
nämlich die bestgeeignete Therapieform für diese oder jene Gruppe, werden
wir hier mit mehr oder weniger sachlichen Argumenten oder Emotionen 
auch nicht zustande bringen.

Entscheidend dünkt mich, Ratsuchende nicht durch Überbewertung oder gar
Abwertung des einen oder anderen Therapieweges zu verunsichern.
Hochglanzbroschüren, die den beworbenen Weg preisen, gibt es genug,
aber auch ausgewogen formulierte Leitlinien sind nicht sakrosankt.
Das wichtigste Ziel unseres Austausches hier sollte es sein, Ratsuchenden
Hilfe zu geben beim Einordnen ihrer Situation, und sie damit zu unterstützen,
einen für sie gültigen Entscheid zu fällen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

Jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt. In meinem Fall hat *keine* Vor-Untersuchung wie modernster Ultraschall, Tastbefunde eines sehr erfahrenen Professors (Zitat während der Untersuchung: "Ich fühle den Krebs, ist schön gekapselt") und ehemaliger Leiter einer namhaften Prostata-Klinik, Ct´s, MRT´s etc. etc. den Kapseldurchbruch diagnostiziert. Erst während der OP stellte sich das heraus. Wenn es kein bildgebendes Verfahren gibt, wie grenzt man das Protonen-Bestrahlungsfeld so ein, oder erweitert es entsprechend, dass dieser Durchbruch gesehen und entsprechend bestrahlt wird?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt.Wenn es kein bildgebendes Verfahren gibt, wie grenzt man das Protonen-Bestrahlungsfeld so ein, oder erweitert es entsprechend, dass dieser Durchbruch gesehen und entsprechend bestrahlt wird?


Hallo Reinhold,

dass Problem ist eigentlich nicht das bildgebende Verfahren an sich, sonderen deren Interpretation. Das mpMRT (3 Tesla) mit oder ohne endorektaler Spule, oder noch besser, die PSMA-mpMRT, ist zur Zeit das beste, sensibelste, Verfahren, für Weichteile, Abdomen ect. Das Erkennen eines Kapseldurchbruches, Raumforderung des Tumors überhaupt, obliegt allerdings der Erfahrung, und das "Können" des jeweiligen Untersuchers. Die Auswertung des Bildmaterials hat zudem eine schlechte Reproduzierbarkeit.
Prof. Vogl, Radiologie, Uniklinik Frankfurt am Main, gehört z. B. Weltweit zu einer der besten Diagnostiker bzgl. MRT, sowie Dr. med. Rötgen vom DKFZ-Heidelberg, welcher das Klassifikationssytem "PIRADS" (mpMRT) mit standadisierte.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt. In meinem Fall hat *keine* Vor-Untersuchung wie modernster Ultraschall, Tastbefunde eines sehr erfahrenen Professors (Zitat während der Untersuchung: "Ich fühle den Krebs, ist schön gekapselt") und ehemaliger Leiter einer namhaften Prostata-Klinik, Ct´s, MRT´s etc. etc. den Kapseldurchbruch diagnostiziert.


Du hast eine R0-N0-Resektion bekommen und dennoch ist jetzt eine Radiatio fällig.
Auch ich hatte im MRT keinerlei Kapseldurchbruch gesehen. Der Radiologe war so
freundlich, die Bilder unmittelbar nach der Aufnahme mit mir durchzugehen. 
Dennoch war's hinterher R1-N1, und wie später im PSMA-PET [4] klar wurde, auch M1.
 Dagegen helfen keine noch so ausgeklügelten Primärtherapien. Was nicht bestrahlt
oder rausgenommen wird, weil es nicht gesehen wurde bzw. nicht auf gut Glück
therapiert wurde (Regionale Lymphknoten), macht eben ein Rezidiv, egal was da
im Pathologiebericht drinstehen mag oder auch nicht.

Es mag abgedroschen klingen, aber erst "hinterher weiss man mehr".
Dass ich als Ektomierter das Upgrading meines Gleason-Scores von 7 auf 9 kenne,
bringt mir herzlich wenig gegenüber einem Bestrahlten, der dies später mal aus 
den kurzen Verdoppelungszeiten seines PSA-Rezidivs ableiten kann.
Und wer mit einem GS6 zur RPE oder Radiatio greift, wird nie wissen, ob eine
Aktive Überwachung nicht ebenso ausgereicht hätte. 

Das Leben ist nun mal eines der Gefährlichsten.
Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Epon59

Konrad,




> hinterher die Vor- und Nachteile einzelner
>  Therapieformen gegeneinander aufzurechnen


So hatte ich meine Beiträge auch nicht verstanden, sondern eher als Erfahrungsbericht. Und die weiteren Ausführungen dienten nur der Richtigstellung bspw von wegen verbranntem Klumpen.




> eher einer geschickten amerikanischen Werbekampagne zu
>  verdanken


Das würde ich auch nicht unterstellen wollen. Habe mit ein paar deutschen LL-Patienten gesprochen und gehe nicht davon aus, dass sie gelogen haben. Einer leitet sogar eine deutsche Selbsthilfegruppe. Nehme nach wie vor an, dass es durch die unterschiedlich hohen Einzeldosen begründet ist. Schade, dass dies nicht näher ausgeführt wird.




> ausserhalb des wie
>  auch immer therapierten Bereiches vorhanden sind


Auch einer der Gründe weswegen ich noch eine Vitamin C-Kur hinterher schieben will. Obwohl bei mir alle Befunde inkl. DNA-Zyto dagegen sprechen. Hat hier denn schon mal jemand das mit dem Vitamin C ausprobiert?




> Ratsuchenden
>  Hilfe zu geben beim Einordnen ihrer Situation, und sie damit zu unterstützen,
>  einen für sie gültigen Entscheid zu fällen.


Nichts anderes ist mein Absicht. Ich verteidige die Protonen nicht nur aus eigenem Erleben, sondern auch, weil wir die Informationen dazu bislang nur in irgendwelchen "Hinterhöfen" bekommen.

Reinhold2,




> Wenn es kein bildgebendes Verfahren gibt


Kann nur für Rinecker sprechen, dort wirst du ohne nicht zugelassen. Zumal dort vor dem Erstellen des Behandlungsplans ein Ganzkörperscan zum Ausschluss von Metastasen durchgeführt wird. Außerdem hält man sich gerne streng an die Leitlinien, so auch den Einsatz von Hormontherapien. Habe ich aber abgelehnt. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## lumberjack

> Das wichtigste Ziel unseres Austausches hier sollte es sein, Ratsuchenden
> Hilfe zu geben beim Einordnen ihrer Situation, und sie damit zu unterstützen,
> einen für sie gültigen Entscheid zu fällen.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Danke Konrad, besser kann man es kaum formulieren.

Insbesondere die Bewertung der bisherigen Diagnose und Ratschläge zur weiteren Diagnostik sind besonders wichtig.

Unsere größten Feinde sind die Über- oder Untertherapie.


Jack

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Auch einer der Gründe weswegen ich noch eine Vitamin C-Kur hinterher schieben will. Obwohl bei mir alle Befunde inkl. DNA-Zyto dagegen sprechen. Hat hier denn schon mal jemand das mit dem Vitamin C ausprobiert?


Hallo Thomas,

2008 hatte ich mich mal einer intravenösen Vitamin C- Hochdosistherapie unterzogen gehabt, ohne Erfolg.

Fazit: Viele komplementärmedizinische Ansätze mögen zwar zur Genesung verschiedenster Krebserkrankungen nützlich sein, aber beim PCa funktionieren sie nicht. Genauso verhält es auch mit NEM`s. Z. B. Selen, Soja, u. v. mehr, wirken dagegen kontraproduktiv.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Epon59

> ohne Erfolg


Woran machst du das fest? Ich will es nehmen, um den Abtötungseffekt des Tumors zu verstärken. Wenn nicht die Protonen alleine wahrscheinlich schon genügen. Auf jeden Fall schadet es nicht. Kein Erfolg würde für mich bedeuten, dass doch irgendwann ein Rezidiv auftritt. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Woran machst du das fest?


Woran ich das "festmache Thomas ?"

Ganz einfach, an der PSA-Dynamik, an den mpMRT-Kontrollen, und an den daraus resultierenden Rebiopsien.

Schaden tut die Vitamin C- Hochdosistherapie wohl nicht ( Nieren- und Leberwerte aber hübsch kontrollieren ), bringt aber auch keinen Nutzen beim PCa. Im übrigen war Deine Frage sinngemäss hier, "ob dies schon jemand hier im Forum ausprobiert hat ?"

Ich habe dies, und teilte dir nur meine Erfahrung mit. Wenn Du die Therapie durchführen willst dann mach es doch, Deine Frage erübrigt sich dann allerdings.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Epon59

Sorry Helmut,

wenn du meine Frage in den falschen Hals bekommen hast. Von deiner PSA-Dynamik etc wusste ich nix. Auch wenn ich mich für diese Therapie entschieden habe, schadet es nicht, Erfahrungen anderer darüber zu hören.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Liebster Thomas,

wenn die Vitamin C-Hochdosis-Therapie in 2008 bei mir gefruchtet hätte, so wäre ich nicht im Forum. Ich bin seit ca. 2011 hier aktiv. Bezgl. der Genese von PCa-Betroffenen ist diese, wenn, in den jeweiligen Profilen zu entnehmen. Es lohnt sich Hin- und Wieder einige Historien zu lesen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> da bleibt doch nix verbranntes übrig .... du bist ja ein echter Witzbold .. lach


Moin Nokurae und Thomas,

ich darf es! - - - Sonst würde ich nicht Hartmut, der Unsterbliche heissen . . . 
Lass gut sein, Thomas hat mich schon verstanden.

Thomas, was soll ich nun noch schreiben?
Mach dein Ding, und hoffe, dass es gut wird.
Du hast es nun gemacht, und wir gucken mal. . . . .

Schön würde ich es finden, wenn du uns weiter berichtest.
Hier sind sehr viele Betroffene, die gerne wüssten, ob sich die relativ enorme Geldausgabe lohnt.
(Denen vermiete ich dann einen Campingwagen auf einem Campingplatz mit Minigolf! (wird viel günstiger  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln:  ).

Wenn mir irgendeiner vorher gesagt hätte, Hartmut, mach das, - das wäre das Beste, dann hätte ich mich von meinem Boot in Spanien getrennt.
Es gab niemand der mir es sagen konnte, weder im Forum noch an einer UNI.
Deshalb behalte ich meinen Standard , und warte ab.
Mehr als 10 oder 15 Jahre plus, werden wir sowieso nicht mehr mit dem Krebs leben.
Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen.
In deiner Lage hätte ich sicherlich gar nichts gemacht.

Wenn du uns weiterhin informieren möchtest, ergänze bitte einmal dein Profil.
(nicht nur nehmen, auch geben)

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Epon59

> ob sich die relativ enorme Geldausgabe lohnt.


Spannender finde ich die Frage, ob sich die Therapie lohnt. Für meinen "Nachbarn" im Wartebereich hat es als AOK-Kunde gar nix gekostet, ihm wurde sogar die Übernachtung bezahlt.




> weder im Forum noch an einer UNI


Das ist ja das Schlimme! Wird aber auch nicht besser, wenn hier immer nur über den Kostenaspekt gesprochen wird. Würde mich auch freuen, wenn vor allem jene berichten würden, die positive Erfahrungen gemacht haben, siehe Knut. Da wohl allgemein in Foren eher über weniger angenehme Situationen diskutiert wird, können wir deren Fehlen zumindest als positives Zeichen nehmen. Denn es gibt doch einige da draußen. Es ist nur sehr umständlich sie zu finden, wenn, dann ist aber dein Boot fällig.




> Mehr als 10 oder 15 Jahre plus


Warum so pessimistisch?




> In deiner Lage hätte ich sicherlich gar nichts gemacht.


Den Mut hatte ich nicht. Zumal ich bereits Ende 2013 ein MRT mit Hinweisen hatte und mehr oder weniger 2014 mit abwarten verbracht habe. Besser wurde es nicht, aber leicht schlechter, zumindest laut MRT.




> ergänze bitte einmal dein Profil


Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Dachte, mit den Infos über meinen Tumorstatus wäre das Wichtigste gesagt.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Thomas,
(oh je, nun fange ich doch noch an dich zu akzeptieren) *g*



> Spannender finde ich die Frage, ob sich die Therapie lohnt. Für meinen "Nachbarn" im Wartebereich hat es als AOK-Kunde gar nix gekostet, ihm wurde sogar die Übernachtung bezahlt.


Das ist interessant.




> Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Dachte, mit den Infos über meinen Tumorstatus wäre das Wichtigste gesagt.


Profil-Ergänzung wäre besser, weil der User eine bessere Übersicht hat, wenn er dein Skip anklickt.

Der Rest ist nicht mehr relevant.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Alle Gute für dich!
. . . und bleib uns treu, damit du nicht unter den 3.000 geheilten Usern landest, die sich hier nicht mehr melden.
Das war nun nicht ganz ernst gemeint *g*  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## nokurae

> Moin Nokurae und Thomas,
> 
> ich darf es! - - - Sonst würde ich nicht Hartmut, der Unsterbliche heissen . . . 
> Lass gut sein, Thomas hat mich schon verstanden.
> 
> Thomas, was soll ich nun noch schreiben?
> Mach dein Ding, und hoffe, dass es gut wird.
> Du hast es nun gemacht, und wir gucken mal. . . . .
> 
> ...


Hehe ...
ich habe gar nix bezahlt, auch nix für das Gästehaus / Hotel ... Ätsch  :L&auml;cheln: 
und solche Sprüche wie + 10 oder + 15 Jahre will hier keiner hören,
gehört eher in den Bereich biologischen grünen Naturmedizin wie Globoli etc ... (_grins_)

Gruss an alle aus Süddeutschland !

Epon wie gehts inzwischen mit deinen Nebenwirkungen ??
habe übrigens meine gefürchteten Nachsorge / Vorsorge Untersuchungen hinter mir  :L&auml;cheln: 
Magenspiegelung + Darmspiegelung alles bestens !

Gruss RAE der Tübinger Schwabe

_"Die Krebskrankheit ist eine Krankheit des wartens_"

----------


## Hartmut S

> wenn die Vitamin C-Hochdosis-Therapie in 2008 bei mir gefruchtet hätte


lieber sterblicher helmut,

warum hattest du denn diese c-kur gemacht?
ich dachte immer, sie wäre für uns raucher kontraproduktiv!?

auch mit einer immuntherapie ist es so eine sache.
mich wollte mein immunsystem auffressen. (retro fibrose), siehe mein profil.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retroperitonealfibrose
dabei wollte ich nicht den krebs, sondern nur meine grippe bekämpen.
mein arzt meinte es damals gut mit mir.
er nannte es manager cocktail.
danach musste ich 2 jahre, mit unterbrechung, kortison schlucken (85mg/tag, abbauend, damit mein immunsystem wieder gesenkt wurde.  :L&auml;cheln: 

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

he, he nourae,
(ich weiss leider deinen vornamen nicht)

nun sei nicht so schlecht, wie ich es bin.
du weisst wie ich meine postings meine . . . :L&auml;cheln: 
nun sei wieder lieb, sonst bekommst du für deine nächsten behandlungen keinen günstigen campingplatz von mir.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss aus dem norden
hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> lieber sterblicher helmut, warum hattest du denn diese c-kur gemacht?
> ich dachte immer, sie wäre für uns raucher kontraproduktiv!?


Also Unsterblicher,

2008 bis 2010 habe ich mich mit sämtlichen komplementärmed. Therapieansätze auseinandergesetzt gehabt, und einige durchgeführt, so auch die Hochdosis Vitamin C.

Die OEK nach Dr. Johanna Budwig war auch die einzige welche bei mir in der Tat auch funktionierte. Das Problem war allerdings die Durchführung auf Zeit, da ich viel beruflich unterwegs war, und die Umsetzung nicht zu realisieren war. Ausserdem bin ich diese Therapie zu schnell angegangen. Es bedarf aus meinem heutigen Wissen, eine sukzessive, langsame, Ernährungsumstellung im Kontext des individuellen Metabolismus. Ich selbst landete mit meiner Umstellung nach ca. 6 Monaten in der Notaufnahme, aber mein PSA ist erheblich gesunken von ca. 3,5 auf ca. 1,8 ng/ml, sowie mein Körpergewicht um ca. 10 Kg.

*Anzumerken ist aber an dieser Stelle, dass komplimentärmed. Ansätze beim PCa, wenn überhaupt, nur bei "Low Risk" Tumore < = GS 6, diploide DNA, funktionieren können. Dies ist meine Erkenntnis aus dieser Zeit.*

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nokurae

> Also Unsterblicher,
> 
> 2008 bis 2010 habe ich mich mit sämtlichen komplementärmed. Therapieansätze auseinandergesetzt gehabt, und einige durchgeführt, so auch die Hochdosis Vitamin C.
> 
> Die OEK nach Dr. Johanna Budwig war auch die einzige welche bei mir in der Tat auch funktionierte. Das Problem war allerdings die Durchführung auf Zeit, da ich viel beruflich unterwegs war, und die Umsetzung nicht zu realisieren war. Ausserdem bin ich diese Therapie zu schnell angegangen. Es bedarf aus meinem heutigen Wissen, eine sukzessive, langsame, Ernährungsumstellung im Kontext des individuellen Metabolismus. Ich selbst landete mit meiner Umstellung nach ca. 6 Monaten in der Notaufnahme, aber mein PSA ist erheblich gesunken von ca. 3,5 auf ca. 1,8 ng/ml, sowie mein Körpergewicht um ca. 10 Kg.
> 
> *Anzumerken ist aber an dieser Stelle, dass komplimentärmed. Ansätze beim PCa, wenn überhaupt, nur bei "Low Risk" Tumore < = GS 6, diploide DNA, funktionieren können. Dies ist meine Erkenntnis aus dieser Zeit.*
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Hey Helmut ....
 es gibt keine "komplementärmed" !
weil es keine Medizin ist !
 Aber ich kann dir gerne meine Kontonummer geben,
kriegst ne ganze Menge dafür, ne komplette Euro Palette hihi ....
bei uns gibts nämlich tatsächlich noch Bauern die noch den guten alten "Misthaufen"  haben ... (RAE lacht sich weg) hihi ...
+ der Mistgabel (für die Akupunktur dannach) hehe .....

nix für ungut  :L&auml;cheln:  NOKURAE (Norbert)

----------


## Epon59

> oh je, nun fange ich doch noch an dich zu akzeptieren


Nicht so überschwänglich, du solltest dir noch Spielraum lassen, wenn du siehst, dass ich ein Profil angelegt habe. 




> wie gehts inzwischen mit deinen Nebenwirkungen ??


Seit zwei Tagen deutlich nachgelassen (letzte Bestrahlung war vor einer Woche). Obwohl es am Montag eine kurzzeitige Verschlimmerung gab, da hatten wir ein anderes Globuli ausprobiert.

Nur so nebenbei, hatte seit Februar Schmerzen im linken Oberarm bei bestimmten Bewegungen. War nicht weg zu bekommen. Es gibt in der Homöopathie eine Verbindung zwischen dem Arm und dem Beckenboden. Mit obiger Besserung ist auf einmal auch dieser Schmerz so gut wie weg. Einfach nur staunend zur Kenntnis nehmen oder für alle Zweifler einfach ignorieren. Muss hier zum Glück niemand überzeugen.




> Magenspiegelung + Darmspiegelung


Sind aber keine Standarduntersuchungen nach Protonen. Bevor hier falsche Eindrücke entstehen. Dennoch schön, dass es gut für dich ausgegangen ist.




> weil es keine Medizin ist


Besser keine Thesen aufstellen, von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Keiner wird zu nix gezwungen.

Werde berichten, wie es mit der Vitamin C-Kur läuft. Dies kann allerdings dauern.

Schönen Feiertagsabend noch
Thomas

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun ist diesere Tread fast in Vergessenheit geraten.

Was ist denn nun mit der "Komplementärmedizin"?
Gibt es die, oder gibt es die nun doch nicht?
Ich dachte Helmut würde sich noch einmal melden!

@Tomas, 
bringe nicht alles durcheinander.
Du solltest bei den Zitaten den Namen nennen.
Ich hatte nur um die Ergänzung deines Profils gebeten.
Der Rest hatte mich nicht interessiert.

Nun sieht es so aus, als würdest du *mich* zitieren.

Gruss Hartmut
(nicht helmut)

soory, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde. ich war in dänemark.

----------


## Epon59

> Was ist denn nun mit der "Komplementärmedizin"?


Konnte in der Sendung auf NDR 3 gesehen werden. Gibt ein Kompetenzzentrum von fünf deutschen Universitäten, federführend wohl die Uni Hamburg. Zumdenst war deren Vertreter in der Sendung und hat darüber berichtet.

Hoffe, dieses Zitat ist korrekt wieder gegeben. Allerdings erscheint mir die Technik etwas kompliziert oder ich habe es nur nicht richtig verstanden.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Was ist denn nun mit der "Komplementärmedizin"?
> Gibt es die, oder gibt es die nun doch nicht? Ich dachte Helmut würde sich noch einmal melden!


Mich gibet noch, Unsterblicher, obwohl ich in den letzten Tagen etwas weinger Zeit hatte.

Die Komplementärmedizin, alternative Ansätze, Naturheilkunde, und dgl., egal wie man das Kind nun letztendlich nennen möchte, gibt es.
Wie "nokurae" dies nun sieht, spielt für mich keinen Tango, "etwas mal unqualifiziert daher geplappert..."

In dem Buch von Lothar Hirneise, "Chemotherapie heilt Krebs und die Erde ist eine Scheibe", hat Hirneise über ca. 30 J. lange sämtliche komplementärmed. Krebstherapien ausführlich beschrieben, und diese mit den schulmed. Therapieoptionen bzgl. des Erfolges verglichen.

Einfach mal querlesen...

Gruss Helmut

----------


## reini99

Dr. Imke Thederan hier an der MKL befasst sich schon länger mit der Komplementärmedizin. Ob sie nur Privatpatienten berät weiss ich noch nicht. Sobald sich mein Rezidiv bestätigen sollte, werde ich wieder dort aufschlagen und berichten.
Ihr Artikel im Internet ergibt interessante Aussagen.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## Heribert

Komplementärmedizinische Abteilungen gibt es inzwischen an fast allen Medizinischen Hochschulen, so auch an der Charité in Berlin. http://www.hochschulambulanz-naturhe.../die_ambulanz/
Das Problem ist oft nicht die Naturheilkunde, TCM, Homöopathie usw. sondern die festgefahrenen Ansichten ihrer Funktionäre, was zum Teil auch die Schulmedizin betrifft.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

oh, danke, lieber helmut (du sterblicher)!
nur das wollte ich wissen.

Gruss an Thomas, der uns nun treu bleibt.
. . .aber nicht wegen der Krankheit.
Ich hoffe, es geht dir zwischenzeitlich gut.

Hartmut

----------


## Epon59

> Ich hoffe, es geht dir zwischenzeitlich gut.


Danke der Nachfrage, bin selbst angenehm überrascht wie gut es voran geht. Nächtens geht es nur noch max. 2x raus, gibt aber auch Nächte mit nur 1x und eine Nacht habe ich sogar komplett durch geschlafen. Auf dem Golfplatz war ich auch schon wieder und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, steht am Sonntag das erste Turnier an.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Epon59

So, nun sind die ersten drei Monate nach der Bestrahlung so gut wie rum. Mir geht es gut. Manchmal zwickt es mal oder wenn ich lange den Urin einhalte, stellt sich beim Urinieren ein ganz leichtes Brennen ein. Ist aber alles zu vernachlässigen. Die überwiegenden Nächte schlafe ich durch. Körperliche Belastung geht beim Golfen mittlerweile bestens, beim Joggen/Squashen weiß ich noch nicht, habe ich wie in früheren Jahren bei diesen Temperaturen ausgelassen. Hatte während und nach der Bestrahlung manchmal Schmerzen in der Fußsohle, bevorzugt rechts. Meine Homöopathin meinte, da gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit dem Beckenboden. Seit zwei Wochen sind die Schmerzen weg, auch nach dem Golfen. Im vierten Turnier nach Rinecker habe ich mein Hcp von 12 auf 11 verbessert :-)

Am Freitag nun die erste PSA Messung: der Wert ist von 9,2 auf 4,0 gefallen. Das letzte Mal hatte ich diesen Wert 2007/2008. Mir gefällt's, das Feedback von Rinecker steht noch aus. Hätte nix dagegen, wenn diese Abwärtstrends beim PSA und Hcp noch weiter anhalten :-)  

Schönen Sonntag noch allseits
Thomas

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Thomas,

erst jetzt sehe ich diese Kommunikation, nachdem Du Dich ja auch schon unter  			 			 				*Neu hier - Biopsie in Aussicht*geaeussert hast. Du hast also die Protonentherapie bereits am Laufen bzw. hinter Dir. Ich druecke ganz fest die Daumen dass es weiter gut laeuft mit dem PSA und dass Du wie gewuenscht so viel erhaelst wie moeglich. 

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden!

Viele Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Epon59

Leute, Leute,

wer hätte gedacht, dass wir diese Diskussion bekommen. Ich finds gut und werde hier antworten, auch auf die Beiträge im Thread "Biopsie in Aussicht". 

Eins vorab, es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur eine Ideallösung: kein positiver Befund!

Warum habe ich mich für Bestrahlung/Protonen entschieden und sehe die von euch geschilderten Risiken anders. 

1. Im Vordergrund stand für mich die konsequente/radikale Heilung. Will nicht kleinlich sein, meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass beide (Op+Bestrahlung) mit über 90% angegeben sind, Bestrahlung aber um 1-2% höher. Daneben wird bei Protonen ein Sicherheitssaum um die Prostata gelegt, egal ob Kapseldurchbruch oder nicht. Bin also nicht auf die Kunst oder Annahme des Chirurgen angewiesen. Lymphknoten werden mit bestrahlt und nicht erst pathologisch untersucht, wo man etwas finden kann oder wohl auch nicht. Hormone werden gemäß Leitlinien auch angeboten, habe ich nach reiflicher Abwägung aber abgelehnt.
2. Warum dieses Breitband? Weil mir von allen Stellen bestätigt wurde, dass die Tumorzellen absterben, die guten Zellen sich aber erholen. Auch die Nerven für die Erektion. Dies wurde mir von Betroffenen berichtet, teilweise liegt deren Behandlung schon über 8 Jahre zurück. Und ebenfalls auf der Website von Loma Linda und/oder der Brotherhood of the Balloon. Bei allem marktschreierischen Verkaufstalent der Amerikaner, glaube ich dennoch diesen Berichten. Loma Linda bspw wäre sicherlich schon von Millionenprozessen überzogen, wenn es hier fahrlässig argumentieren würde. Was schreibt Rinecker?: "Bei Männern kann die Zeugungsfähigkeit-meist vorübergehend-  eingeschränkt sein, die Fähigkeit zur Versteifung des Gliedes (Erektion) bleibt dagegen meist erhalten, wenn sie vor der Strahlentherapie ungestört war." Handschriftlich wurde im Aufklärungsbogen noch nachgetragen: Potenzstörung ca. 10-20%. Nochmal, wer das Aufklärungsgespräch bei Rinecker (zumindest meines) übersteht und sich danach trotzdem für Protonen entscheidet, muss schon sehr davon überzeugt sein. Das nenne ich Aufklärung gegenüber den Zirkusveranstaltungen bei meinen Urologen und hochdekorierten Uni-Profs. Auch hier wieder, wenn ich diesen auch schriftlichen Auskünften von Rinecker nicht glaube, brauche ich mich auch erst gar nicht in die Moulage zu legen. Deshalb auch meine Zweifel an der Darstellung, früher oder später steht auf jeden Fall nix mehr. 10-20% negativ heißt aber auch mindestens 80% positiv. Und da es bei mir zum Glück vorher funktioniert hat, jetzt kurz danach immer noch, baue ich auch drauf, dass es in einigen Jahren immer noch der Fall sein wird. Für mein mentales Befinden war auch wichtig, dass es immer noch ein Ejakulat gibt. Auch wenn es anders aussieht, aber für mich immer noch besser als ein "trockener" Orgasmus. 




> Bei Bestrahlung bleibt nur die PSA Wert Messung und damit viel  Ungewissheit.


Was bleibt denn nach der Op.? Hier wird zunächst auch nur der PSA-Wert gemessen. All die anderen Maßnahmen greifen erst, wenn es hier zu Irritationen kommt. Und darüber habe ich bei Protonenleuten noch nix gelesen, von wegen "Mein PSA ist wieder auf 7 gestiegen, was soll ich tun?" Bei den Op-Leuten zittere ich mittlerweile schon selbst mit, wenn es um die Mikrobereiche rund um 0,4 geht. 

In Sachen myProstate habe ich schon geantwortet, ich habe bevorzugt auf die Meldungen ohne Beschwerden geachtet. Die, die über Erektionsprobleme geschrieben haben, waren für mich Teil der 10-20%. Die, die nur Positives berichtet haben, waren meine Vorbilder und Entscheidungshilfen. Außerdem habe ich nicht mit der eigentlichen Therapie geendet, sondern schlucke seither Beeren, Vitamine (teilweise per Infusion) und sonstiges Zeug. 

Hoffe, ich habe nix vergessen. Vielleicht geht die Diskussion ja noch weiter.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Gerhard50

Hallo Thomas,

du schreibst "Was bleibt nach der OP"? Ich bin mit da Vinci operiert worden. Mein PSA ist <0,1 ng/ml. Nach deiner Bestrahlung wird dein PSA ?gesunde Prostatazelle?+ x böse Zellen sein!
Steigt mein PSA, habe sich PCA-Zellen irgendwo angesiedelt und ich ergreife Maßnahmen. Wenn dein PSA von einem Nadir x,x ng/ml steigt, könnte das eine Erholung der gesunden Zellen oder aber böse PCA-Zellen sein.
Was macht du dann? Darum habe ich mich unter andern für die OP entschieden.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Gerhard

Ich kann mir nicht so recht vordtellen, dass man beim Entscheid
zur Primärtherapie auf was anderes schaue, als die maximierte
Möglichkeit zur "Heilung", sprich Tumorfreiheit.

Die Überlegung der Salvagetherapie hat jedenfalls für mich zu keinem
Zeitpunkt eine Rolle gespielt, bis dann nach Tisch die böse Nachricht
kam:
Nicht GS 7, sondern GS.9 und nach Ansicht des Tumorboards nicht
zugänglich für eine Salvagetherapie, welcher Art auch immer. Das
wurde dann später auch aufgrund von PSMA-PET-Bildern von den  
damals aktiven Foren-Ärzten bestätigt, die noch vor der Bildgebung
über die Aussichten der Salvage-Bestrahlung pointiert 
unterschiedlicher  Meinung waren.

Egal ob nach RPE, IRE, HIFU oder jeglicher Art der Bestrahlung:
Im Falle eines Rezidives wird sich der PSA-Verlauf bald mal einer
Exponentialefunktion annähern (=konstante Verdoppelungszeit).
Dann und erst dann ist es Zeit, sich über Salvage, ADT etc.
Gedanken zu machen. Das kann schon bei 0.05ng/ml der Fall sein,
wenn die ganze Fachwelt noch abwiegelt, oder auch erst später, bei
Nadir plus 2ng/ml, wie das die Leitlinien nach Radiatio vorsehen.

Du hast das missliche Gefühl von ansteigendem PSA nach Primär-
therapie zweimal erleben müssen. Wo da nun der Vorteil gegenüber 
der  etwas schwammigen PSA-Situation nach Bestrahlung liege, 
ist nicht wirklich ersichtlich.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Thomas

 ich finde es ganz prima wie Du Dich ausfuehrlich informiert hast und eine eigene Entscheidung getroffen hast die wirklich Deine Zuege traegt. Ich freue mich fuer Dich dass Du diese Option hattest. Ich wusste gar nicht dass das Ejakulat erhalten bleiben koennte, da beneide ich Dich drum, das fehlt mir schon manchmal; obwohl es gelegentlich auch praktisch ist....

Wenn man die Entscheidung getroffen hat macht es nicht mehr viel Sinn fuer einen selber ueber das Fuer und Wider nachzudenken, sondern man muss vorwaerts schauen. Der Vorteil fuer mich dass ich auf OP gesetzt habe ist dass das Thema jetzt ziemlich durch ist. Da bei der patholigischen Untersuchung kein Kapseldurchbruch gefunden wurde, alle entnommen Lymphknoten sowie Samenleiter etc tumorfrei waren ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich dass noch etwas kommt. Obwohl das natuerlich auch nicht 100% garantiert ist fuehle ich mich doch um einiges sicherer als ich es vielleicht bei Bestrahlung wuerde bei der eine solche Untersuchung eben nicht moeglich ist. Was ich mit der Aussage dass nur der PSA bleibt meinte ich eben die zusaetzlichen patholigischen Untersuchungen. Danach ist es natuerlich auch nur PSA, aber ich gehe sehr gelassen an die PSA Werte heran und warte nicht bangend auf's Ergebnis.

Aber ich will Dir die Protonentherapie nicht madig machen und hoffe Du dokumentierst Deine Erfahrungen gut sodass kuenftige Generationen sie in ihre Erwaegungen einbeziehen koennen. Ein chronologischer Bericht bei myprostate waere ideal.

Uebrigens hatte ich im Vorfeld auch nur die positiven Berichte angeschaut und die negativen schnell weg geklickt und sie als 'Pechvoegel' abgehakt was mir natuerlich nicht passieren wuerde. Da es entsprechende Berichte gab, dachte ich allen Ernstes dass ich gleich nach der OP volle Erektionsfaehigkeit haette und bin daher ganz schoen abgestuerzt als es eben nicht so war. Das bleibt Dir hoffentlich erspart und dass es weiterhin so gut laeuft!

 Beste Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Gerhard,




> du schreibst "Was bleibt nach der OP"?


das war eine Gegenfrage auf den Vorbehalt von Jan, dass man nach Bestrahlung nur den PSA-Wert als Gradmesser hat. Ist bei der Op nicht anders. Natürlich wird mein Wert anders sein, da ich ja noch die Prostata habe. 




> Was macht du dann?


Die wichtigere Frage für mich war: Was machst du jetzt in der konkreten Situation? PSA-Messung (7-8), MRT (kein Kapseldurchbruch), Biopsie (GS7a) und DNA-Zytometrie (Typ B nach Tribukeit). Daraus habe ich die Therapie ausgewählt, die mir den größten Heilungserfolg bringt (nach meiner Einschätzung): Protonen. Tumor wird weg geballert, Lymphknoten werden mit bestrahlt trotz geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit und Saum sorgt für ausreichenden Sicherheitskorridor. Bei der Op ist ja nicht das Problem, dass die Prostata nicht entfernt werden kann, sondern die Schnittränder wenns dumm läuft nicht ausreichend sauber sind. Dieses Risiko habe ich ausgeschaltet. Mit dem Ganzkörperscan vor der Bestrahlung wurde noch das Risiko von Metastasen ausgeschlossen (so weit es mit der Bildgebung geht). 

Am eigentlichen Herd sollte das Thema Tumor beendet sein. Die Prostata wurde ja im ganzen und nicht nur der Tumor bestrahlt. Sollte später mal was folgen, müsste es nach meinem Verständnis eher außerhalb sein. Darüber mache ich mir aber erst dann Gedanken, wenn es so weit ist. Die aktuelle Situation hat mich mehr beschäftigt, als das, was mal sein könnte aber nicht müsste....

Hallo Jan,




> Aber ich will Dir die Protonentherapie nicht madig machen


das kannst du auch nicht :-) Ich will sie auch nicht zum Alleinseeligmachenden hochjubeln, reagiere aber auf so Allgemeinplätze wie "da steht danach auch nix mehr, dauert nur seine Zeit". Umgedreht will ich auch nicht die Op madig machen, soll jeder halten, wie er es für sich für richtig hält. Nachdem er hoffentlich ordentliche und umfassende Infos bekommen hat und dazu sollen meine Posts aus Sicht eines Betroffenen dienen. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Gerhard50

Mein lieber Konrad,

du gibst die Antwort ja selbst.



> Nicht GS 7, sondern GS.9 und nach Ansicht des Tumorboards nicht
>  zugänglich für eine Salvagetherapie, welcher Art auch immer.


Ich wusste (hier aus dem Forum und ...), dass das Ergebnis einer Biopsie, gegenüber der Wahrheit um mindestens 1 Stufe schlechter ausfällt (nicht immer, aber sehr oft).
Bei mir wurde aus T1c ein T2c weil beide Prostataseiten befallen waren. Ein weiterer Aspekt, war der Umstand das die PCA-Ausläufer bereits die Standartschnittstelle zur Blase (bei RPE) überschritten hatten und ein Nachschnitt erfolgen musste!
Nehmen wir einmal an wir beide hätten eine RT statt der RPE gewählt.
Dann hättest du auf ein Nadir x,x ng/ml gewartet und dann den Regeln entsprechend RT Nadir + 2 ng/ml wieviel Monate gesamt gewartet?
Denn von deinem wirklichen Zustand hättest du nichts gewusst.
Bei mir hat man im Bezug einer RT gesagt, die Blase wird natürlich geschont ...
Jetzt stelle ich mir vor, man hätte die Bestrahlung auf der gleichen Grenze belassen wie bei einer RPE ???
Auch ich hätte nach RT auf Nadir + 2 ng/ml gewartet.
Meine Meinung bei all dem, was ich in Foren gelesen und mit Ärzten besprochen hatte, führte mich zur RPE, weil sie die Option der größten Klarheit für mich war.
Das war eigentlich auch meine Frage, wie kommt man mit dieser Unsicherheit klar?
[QUOTE]Du hast das missliche Gefühl von ansteigendem PSA nach Primär-
therapie zweimal erleben müssen. Wo da nun der Vorteil gegenüber 
 der  etwas schwammigen PSA-Situation nach Bestrahlung liege, 
 ist nicht wirklich ersichtlich.
[Quote]
Meine zwei Anstiege sind interpretierbar, da sie sich noch bei ca. 0,01 ng/ml befinden.
Aber wenn du solche geringen Abweichungen hier diskutierst, wie will je ein RT-Behandelter solche geringen Abweichungen je sehen?
Natürlich finde ich die Entscheidung, nicht eine RPE durchzuführen, sondern eine Alternative zu suchen, subjektiv richtig. 
Objektiv, wenn ich nur unsere zwei Fälle betrachte, fehlen leider Zahlen wie weit solche Entscheidungen richtig waren.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Denn von deinem wirklichen Zustand hättest du nichts gewusst.
> 
> Das war eigentlich auch meine Frage, wie kommt man mit dieser Unsicherheit klar?


Eine Grundregel in diesem PCa-Geschäft lautet:

Hinterher ist man klüger!

Konkret:
Hätte ich eine Bestrahlung gewählt, vielleicht gar mein Sparschwein geschlachtet
und wäre zur Protonentherapie nach München gefahren, wäre exakt dasselbe
geschehen:  Mein PSA-Wert wäre mit geringer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) gestiegen.
Dann hätte ich ein PSMA-PET machen lassen und die Forenärzte hätten von einer
lokalen Therapie der Metastasen [4] abgeraten, weil erstens schwierig gelegen, 
zweitens beidseitig gestreut und drittens weil hochaggressiv, wie aus der kurzen
VZ ersichtlich. Dazu braucht es keinen Gleason.

Man wählt nun mal eine Therapie. Welche, ist letztlich Geschmacksache, 
und dann guckt man eben auf den PSA-Verlauf, möglichst mit Verstand 
und nicht wie dein ... ( naja, ich hab meine Wortwahl durch ... ersetzt.)




> Meine zwei Anstiege sind interpretierbar, da sie sich noch bei ca. 0,01 ng/ml befinden.


Oho!
Du hattest innerhalb von drei Monaten einen PSA-Anstieg von 0.01 auf 0.07,
also um nahezu drei Verdoppelungen, also eine VZ von etwa einem Monat. 
Wäre das so weiter gegangen, wäre dein PSA bei der nächsten Dreimonatsmessung 
schon über 0.6 ng/ml gelegen, aber für die Salvage-Radiatio wird 0.2 ng/ml als
Interventionsgrenze empfohlen.

Und was tut dein Uro?
"gugge mer mal, ob des vorbeygeht, komme se in drei Monaten wieder."

Mann! 
Bei konstanter VZ wäre bereits nach zwei Wochen die 0.1 gerissen gewesen, 
genug, um sich ernsthaft Gedanken über Salvage zu machen nach einer
weiteren Nachmessung.
Du hattest ja Glück, dass diese 0.07 eine plumpe Fehlmessung war. 
Mir war dieses Glück nicht beschieden, siehe dazu meinen PSA-Verlauf in [1].
Ich sag ja: Hinterher ist man klüger.

Daher mein Cetero censeo:
Bei PSA-Anstieg nachmessen nach der halben letztgemessenen VZ!

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
So wie das bei Dir nun aussieht, kannst Du die Messperiode bald mal 
auf sechs Monate strecken. Deine Anstiege waren Fehlalarme. 
Gratulation.

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Gerhard,




> dass das Ergebnis einer Biopsie, gegenüber der Wahrheit um mindestens 1 Stufe schlechter ausfällt


war auch bei mir so, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, dass erst durch die Biopsie festgestellt wurde, dass beide Seiten befallen sind. Hat zunächst mal aber noch nix mit der eigentlichen Therapie zu tun.




> die Blase wird natürlich geschont ...


Mit wem hast du da gesprochen? Viel Ahnung kann der nicht gehabt haben. Verstärkter Harndrang und Brennen in der Harnröhre sind die zwei Klassiker bei den Nebenwirkungen, wo auch überall darauf hingewiesen wird. Zumindest habe ich es überall gelesen. Ebenso über die Anleitung, dass man vorher Wasser trinken soll, um die Blase weitestgehend zu schonen.




> man hätte die Bestrahlung auf der gleichen Grenze belassen wie bei einer RPE ???


Warum sollte man? Gehe mal wieder von meinen Protonen aus, da ist es Standard, egal ob Loma Linda oder Rinecker, dass ein Saum um die Prostata gelegt wird. Der umfasst auch Teile der Blase, zumindest den Blasenhals. Mir fehlen jetzt anatomische Kenntnisse, um zu sagen, ob es da Unterschiede zur Op mit dem Entfernen des inneren Schließmuskels gibt, welche Therapie an dieser Stelle den größeren Abstand berücksichtigt. So oder so, wird es aber nie die gleiche Grenze geben.




> wie kommt man mit dieser Unsicherheit klar?


Gut. Für mich gab es aufgrund der Voruntersuchungen (MRT Prostata, Ganzkörperscan MRT, Biopsie, DNA-Zytometrie) keine Unsicherheit mehr. Die Unsicherheit nach Op, aktuell auch leider bei einem sehr guten Freund, wie kann es sein, dass es wieder erhöhtes PSA gibt, obwohl ich keine Prostata mehr habe, ist für mich ungleich größer. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh ho, nun lasst doch mal Thomas in ruhe!

Er hat sich für eine Therapie entschieden, die für ihn eine alternative war.
Thomas ist noch relativ jung.

Es ist halt ein experimentelles Verfahren.
Der eine entscheidet sich für eine OP, der andere eben für eine Bestrahlung.
Was richtig ist, wissen wir erst in einigen Jahren.

*Thomas, alles Gute für dich!
* 
Gruss
Hartmut
(der das Spielen mit dem Golfball mal nicht verstanden hatte, weil die Bälle den Hunden vorbehalten sind  :L&auml;cheln:  )

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Hartmut,

besten Dank für deine unterstützenden Worte. Noch nehme ich das Ganze aber auch nicht als Angriff auf mich wahr. Es ist ja eher so, dass die meisten Beiträge als Antworten auf meine Posts entstehen. Ich möchte hier nicht die PCA-Welt mit Protonen missionieren, lege aber Wert darauf, dass manche Vorurteile ausgeräumt werden. Von wegen, dazu gibt es noch keine längerfristigen Erfahrungen oder man kann die Uhr danach stellen, ab wann nix mehr steht. Es war für mich selbst recht umständlich, etwas über diese Therapie zu erfahren. U.a. auch, weil es wenige Beiträge von Betroffenen gibt. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich durch meine Posts ein klein wenig zur Aufklärung beitragen könnte. 

Gruß
Thomas
(der das Spiel mit dem Golfball auch noch nicht wirklich verstanden hat, obwohl er keinen Hund hat)

----------


## Epon59

Nächste gute Nachricht. Meine private KV übernimmt nach Rücksprache mit ihrem Gutachter nun doch die Kosten in voller Höhe!

Schönes Wochenende allseits
Thomas

----------


## Epon59

Weiter geht's, 2. Kontrollmessung, neuer PSA-Wert 2,1. Scheint zu funktionieren.

----------


## Mikael

> Weiter geht's, 2. Kontrollmessung, neuer PSA-Wert 2,1. Scheint zu funktionieren.


Bei meinem Vater geht's auch weiter. Die ungefähr dreißigste Kontrollmessung nach über 10 Jahren, neuer PSA-Wert zum wiederholten male <0,01 bei erstklassiger Potenz und ebenso einwandfreier Kontinenz nach RPE. Scheint zu funktionieren.

----------


## Epon59

Schön für deinen Vater. Hätte er mal selbst früher darüber berichtet, hätte ich bei meiner Entscheidung auch etwas davon gehabt.

Ansonsten entnehme ich deiner spitzen Formulierung, dass es dir mit deinem Post eh nicht um die Nachricht an sich geht. Deinen bisherigen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass du selbst keinen PCa hast. Deshalb meine Bitte an dich, halte in diesem Thread doch einfach deine Finger still. Ich brauche weder dein Mitgefühl noch deine Ironie. Wie haben wir früher gesagt, halte einfach die Klappe, wenn Erwachsene miteinander reden.

In diesem Sinne weiterhin alles Gute für deinen Vater.

----------


## Mikael

> Schön für deinen Vater. Hätte er mal selbst früher darüber berichtet, hätte ich bei meiner Entscheidung auch etwas davon gehabt.


Mein Vater hat keinen Internetzugang. Wie halt viele seiner Generation, die jetzt Ende 70 sind.




> Ansonsten entnehme ich deiner spitzen Formulierung (...)


Die einzig spitze Formulierung in diesem Thread kommt von Dir und beginnt mit "Schön für Deinen Vater".

----------


## Epon59

Sauber. Da antwortet ein Gesunder (!) auf meine banale Mitteilung meines Genesungsfortschritts mit einem für mich reinem ironischen Beitrag, ich lasse mir das nicht gefallen und werde dafür mit einer Gelben Karte abgestraft. Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Sei's drum, werde niemanden mehr mit Protonen belästigen, lösche mein Profil und alles bleibt hier wie es war.

Drücke allen Betroffenen weiterhin die Daumen und bin dann mal weg.

P.S.: An den Mod, habe meine Einträge im Profil gelöscht, kann das Profil an sich aber nicht entfernen. Bitte durchführen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Thomas,

nu mal tief Luft holen und ganz langsam ausatmen. Der Harald, Hutschi, Harro, Pinguin weiß, wie Du Dich im Moment fühlst. Das Profil würde automatisch dann gelöscht werden,  wenn Du Deine Forums-Zugehörigkeit aufkündigst. Du solltest Dein Profil, obwohl im Zorn gelöscht, wieder mit Inhalt füllen. Auch ich bin wegen unglücklicher, mißverständlicher Wortwahl in Ungnade gefallen und habe mich dann verärgert 2 x vom Acker gemacht, wie man es volkstümlich ausdrückt. Also lieber Protonenfan, bleib bei der Stange. Das Forum möchte gern User, wie Dich in ihren Reihen haben. 

*"Jedes Ding hat drei Seiten: Eine, die Du siehst, eine, die ich sehe, und eine, die wir beide nicht sehen"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mein Vater hat keinen Internetzugang. Wie halt viele seiner Generation, die jetzt Ende 70 sind.


Hallo Mikael,

Du schwadronierst mal hier und mal da, hast es aber bis heute nicht fertig gebracht, das vielleicht für andere Forumsuser interessante Profil Deines Vaters mit Inhalt zu füllen. Und nun beklagst Du Dich über eine in der Tat etwas saloppe Formulierung von Thomas. Dass Dein Vater mit dem Internet nichts am Hut hat, wäre doch erst recht für Dich genug Anlaß gewesen, diesen wichtigen Part zu übernehmen. Bislang konntest Du nach meinen Recherchen zu Deinen bisherigen Beiträgen diesem Forum keine wirklichen Impulse verleihen, während Thomas durchaus in mehreren sinnbringenden Beiträgen aktiv war.

*"Es ist durchaus nicht dasselbe, die Wahrheit über sich zu wissen oder sie von anderen hören zu müssen"*
(Aldous Huxley) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Harald!




> Und nun beklagst Du Dich über eine in der Tat etwas saloppe Formulierung von Thomas.


Ich beklage mich doch überhaupt nicht. Vielmehr hat Thomas, der die RPE in jedem zweiten Posting als mittelalterlich bezeichnet und lediglich die Protonen als allein seligmachend darstellt, sich beklagt und mein Posting als "spitz" fehlinterpretiert, woraufhin ich äußerst sachlich darauf hinwies, dass die spitze Bemerkung nicht von mir kam.

----------


## Epon59

@Mikael,

1. Dein Grundproblem ist, dass du als Blinder mit uns über die Schönheit der Farben diskutieren willst.
2. Insofern hast du auch keine Ahnung, was es heißt, wenn ich schreibe: "es scheint zu funktionieren". Ich bin sechs Monate nach einer Therapie, die mein Leben schon etwas aus den Fugen gebracht hat und auch wenn ich zu meiner Entscheidung stehe, bedeutet dies nicht, dass es für mich nicht auch noch Momente der Unsicherheit gibt.
3. Und deshalb bleibe ich bei meiner Einschätzung, dass dein Beitrag rein ironisch gemeint war. Davon ab, dass er an dieser Stelle völlig zusammenhanglos ist, ist es völlig fehl am Platz, eine Therapie, die vor zehn Jahren durchgeführt wurde, mit jener zu vergleichen, die gerade ein halbes Jahr alt ist. Dann noch meine Worte exakt zu übernehmen, ist für mich ein weiteres Indiz deiner Absicht.




> der die RPE in jedem zweiten Posting als mittelalterlich bezeichnet und lediglich die Protonen als allein seligmachend darstellt


4. Was auch durch diese Aussage von dir unterstrichen wird. Zeige mir einen Beitrag von mir, der dich zu dieser Aussage berechtigen würde! Du hast einfach keine Ahnung was es heißt, wenn dich deine Urologen damit begrüßen, dass sie immer öfters feststellen, dass viel zu häufig operiert wird und dir dann deinen Befund per Telefon auf der Straße übermitteln, verbunden mit dem Hinweis, dich in den nächsten drei Wochen zur Op zu melden. Keiner aber nur ansatzweise die Risiken exakt erläutert.
5. Ich musste mich hier von Anfang an für meine Entscheidung rechtfertigen. Kein Problem damit, hab's mir ja auch selbst ausgesucht. Werde deswegen aber auch immer nachfassen, wenn es heißt, die Protonen seien so unsicher bzw voller Risiken. Dieses Forum ist voll von Berichten über die Nachwirkungen der RPE, inklusive Rezidiven in den ersten Jahren danach. Habe selbst so einen Fall im engsten Freundeskreis. Jeder Einzelne tut mir leid und ich werde niemals mit dem Finger auf sie zeigen. Ich werde aber weiterhin nachfragen, wenn es um solche angeblichen Vorfälle bei Protonen geht. Denn bis heute habe ich dazu nix gefunden und die Leute, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit. Darunter ist sogar ein Leiter einer deutschen Selbsthilfegruppe. 
6. Daneben habe ich dennoch offen über meine Probleme während der Therapie gesprochen. Soll mir keiner sagen ich sei betriebsblind. Habe mich jetzt sogar mit der amerikanischen Brotherhood in Verbindung gesetzt, um zu erfahren, ob meine Probleme rein individueller Natur waren oder mit der Hypo-Fraktionierung zusammenhängen. Denke, hier tut Aufklärung noch Not. 

Du musst meine Beiträge nicht gut finden. Solltest umgedreht aber nicht bei Dingen mitreden, von denen du - zu deinem Glück - keine Ahnung haben kannst. Und da ich nix gegen offene Worte habe, musst du jetzt auch nicht so tun, als wenn dein Beitrag rein sachlicher Natur war. Meine Worte für deinen Vater waren ehrlich gemeint, wenn auch kurz gehalten.

Hallo Harald,

danke dir für deine Worte. Meine Reaktion beruht nicht auf Mikaels Beitrag. Freue mich im Gegenteil über jede kontroverse Diskussion, meistens wird man dadurch nur klüger. Ich bin entsetzt über die Reaktion der Forumsbetreiber. Anstatt offen anzusprechen was nicht passt, bekomme ich aus dem Nichts eine Benachrichtigung mit dem lapidaren Hinweis der Verwarnung. "Unangemessene Ausdrucksweise" steht drin, wo auch immer das in meiner ersten Antwort an Mikael zu finden ist. Er habe nur sachlich die Situation seines Vaters geschildert. Wer das glaubt, siehe seine Antwort an dich oder seine bisherigen Beiträge (die ich mir vor meiner Antwort extra alle angeschaut hatte), der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Insofern macht es wenig Sinn, mein Profil wieder auszufüllen. Zumal ich nicht wissen möchte, wie oft ich mich jetzt wieder unangemessen ausgedrückt habe und die nächste Verwarnung schon auf mich wartet. 

Kann deine Reiseberichte dennoch lesen, auch wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin. Wollte hier auch schon längst antworten, während du Trüffel gesucht hast, haben wir in Italien Oliven geerntet. Und da die Abruzzen wohl auch voller Trüffel sind, haben wir es uns aber einfacher gemacht und die Trüffel fertig bei einem Großhändler erworben. Der Genuss war dennoch perfekt.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Mikael,

-* hier* - in Deinem 2. Beitrag im Forum schreibst Du:




> Mein Urologe sagte mir letzten Donnerstag, dass er in der Tat auch junge Patienten hat, die er mittlerweile seit 7 Jahren lediglich mit AS therapiert und wo sich aufgrund der Biopsien keine Veränderung hinsichtlich des GS gezeigt hat. Sein Zitat: "Das sind Patienten, die man noch vor 15 Jahren direkt nach Diagnosestellung offen operiert hätte und denen man 7 Jahre plus x an Lebensqualität genommen hätte." Das sollte Dir Hoffnung geben.


Inzwischen hast Du 57 Meinungen/Verlautbarungen/Stellungnahmen mal hier und mal da einfließen lassen, wobei tatsächlich, und da möchte ich mich korrigieren, auch teilweise brauchbare Informationen dabei waren.

Und -* hier* - erwähnst Du erstmals Deinen Vater. Weil im Profil nichts vermerkt ist und Du auch keinen eigenen Thread für Deinen Vater gestartet hattest, wurde das schlicht überlesen. Das Wort Sammelsurium hast Du in einen Deiner kreuz und quer verteilten Beiträge schon selbst eingesetzt. Es fehlt also ein durchgehender Faden, und deswegen hat Thomas auch so perplex über Deinen lapidaren Hinweis reagiert, dass Dein Vater nach 30 Messungen immer noch einen 0.01 ng/ml PSA-Wert hat. Die Vorgeschichte, also wie es dazu kam, wäre wohl interessanter gewesen, als das wahllose Hineinplänkeln in andere Beiträge.

-* Hier* - kommt dann ein ziemlich verwirrender Erklärungsversuch!! Ich meine, es ist an der Zeit, dass auch Du das Profil für Deinen Vater mit Inhalt versorgen solltest. Für Dich ganz persönlich hoffe ich, dass Du regelmäßig zur Vorsorge gehst wegen der familiären Vorbelastung.

@Epon59

Hallo Thomas,

Die gelbe Karte hast Du wohl erst bekommen, als Du das:




> Deshalb meine Bitte an dich, halte in diesem Thread doch einfach deine Finger still. Ich brauche weder dein Mitgefühl noch deine Ironie. Wie haben wir früher gesagt, halte einfach die Klappe, wenn Erwachsene miteinander reden.


losgelassen hast. War wohl für Ralf ein büschen happig. Das Leben geht weiter. Ich hoffe für Das Forum, dass dieses Scharmützel rasch vergessen werden wird.

*"Die Seele jeder Ordnung ist ein großer Papierkorb"
*(Kurt Tucholsky)

Gruß Harald

----------

